# Great buys from EBay...



## hydrangeagirl

Hello Ladies,

I just thought I'd share  my second great buy from EBay.

The first was about 1 month ago when I got a  small black dillen  satchel sent to me by mistake instead of the blue and  when I went to order the blue, it was gone, good thing I hadn't returned the black.  Not to say that I would have because I really loved the black  but thought I wanted the blue.  So here is my mistakenly acquired black gorgeous  black dillen satchel that I got for $207, new with tags and in excellent condition.  I am in love with this bag which has the darker Sierra trim which both my hubby and I love. I have used this bag numerous times.

And...just the other day, I spied a small taupe dillen satchel;  (always has to be the small)   used, in " like new condition: and there was only one  other bid so I waited and as there were no more bids I ended up with  it for a mere $112.50!!!    So I sat on pins and needles  waiting for delivery and today it came!  Just gorgeous,  nearly perfect condition, just a little chaffing on the underside of one of the side strap rings, probably from doubling the strap but it doesn't show.  The leather is perfect and the inside is clean as a whistle. It smells a little like incense, hopefully the smell will go away, not a bad smell, just makes me sneeze!!  

So...I think I really lucked out with both of these purchases and by the way, both of these dillen satchels are the older model with the leather key strap inside and the darker sierra trim..  I think that this taupe might be a tad heavier than the black so I'll just choose a day when I'm feeling strong to take her out!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...I just wanted to add that I've also bought  on EBay, about 1/2 dozen different Dooney keyfobs which also all came in excellent condition.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  congratulations on your new treasures.  Both are lovely colors and Dillen leather is great...  a little thick, and heavy to carry,  but very durable.   I love the trim color you got also.  Enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Both bags are beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Very nice  - love dillen leather!


----------



## Hollie91999

Gorgeous...great finds!!!


----------



## Nebo

Congrats!  You found some great bags! I love that black Dillen!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you all for your comments, I guess that should satiate my thirst for dillen satchels for now.  I am very lucky to have found these small satchels as I only started collecting a few months ago!  What made me covet one was seeing Trudy'smom's lovely picture of her blue dillen and Pecantannedbeauty's large taupe dillen in her video!:salute::salute:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Beautiful finds girly!!! And they look to be in perfect condition... Congrats!!! I'm glad my video helped you make a decision.  The Taupe is a beautiful color with the honey trim. Enjoy your new (to you) babies.


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just thought I'd share  my second great buy from EBay.
> 
> The first was about 1 month ago when I got a  small black dillen  satchel sent to me by mistake instead of the blue and  when I went to order the blue, it was gone, good thing I hadn't returned the black.  Not to say that I would have because I really loved the black  but thought I wanted the blue.  So here is my mistakenly acquired black gorgeous  black dillen satchel that I got for $207, new with tags and in excellent condition.  I am in love with this bag which has the darker Sierra trim which both my hubby and I love. I have used this bag numerous times.
> 
> And...just the other day, I spied a small taupe dillen satchel;  (always has to be the small)   used, in " like new condition: and there was only one  other bid so I waited and as there were no more bids I ended up with  it for a mere $112.50!!!    So I sat on pins and needles  waiting for delivery and today it came!  Just gorgeous,  nearly perfect condition, just a little chaffing on the underside of one of the side strap rings, probably from doubling the strap but it doesn't show.  The leather is perfect and the inside is clean as a whistle. It smells a little like incense, hopefully the smell will go away, not a bad smell, just makes me sneeze!!
> 
> So...I think I really lucked out with both of these purchases and by the way, both of these dillen satchels are the older model with the leather key strap inside and the darker sierra trim..  I think that this taupe might be a tad heavier than the black so I'll just choose a day when I'm feeling strong to take her out!!


That was you??  Hahaaa!
I actually placed that in my watchlist to see what it would go for, because I think the Taupe Dillen is gorgeous! But at the time I had made up my mind to find a natural Flo. 
PTB's large one from her vids is drop dead yum!
Congrats!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful finds girly!!! And they look to be in perfect condition... Congrats!!! I'm glad my video helped you make a decision.  The Taupe is a beautiful color with the honey trim. Enjoy your new (to you) babies.


PTB: I think I've seen all of your videos, I just love them and others too on this forum!  It really helps us decide what we want and what the bags _really_ like!!  Keep up the good work, all of you!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> That was you??  Hahaaa!
> I actually placed that in my watchlist to see what it would go for, because I think the Taupe Dillen is gorgeous! But at the time I had made up my mind to find a natural Flo.
> PTB's large one from her vids is drop dead yum!
> Congrats!!!


BH:  You should see MY  watch list, crammed full!!  I'm glad it wasn't you that I outbid!!  Someone really missed out on a gorgeous bag!!  

Can't wait to see your natural satchel!   natural was the very first one I really wanted to get but I started buying this and that and still don't have a natural!!  I think I've finally reached my limit with the flo satchels although I might try a mini in the natural sometime if they've still got them on Dooney.com, I'm nowhere near any outlets..  Got to cool my heels now for a while...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Holy Mackerel!!  I just noticed a slew of Disney bags for sale  by different sellers on EBay and the prices!!!  What do these bags retail for anyway?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Disney-...456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab44c2f0

..just curious...


----------



## oldbaglover

hydrangeagirl said:


> Holy Mackerel!!  I just noticed a slew of Disney bags for sale  by different sellers on EBay and the prices!!!  What do these bags retail for anyway?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Disney-...456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab44c2f0
> 
> ..just curious...


Yes, holy mackeral!  I wonder if these bags are hot!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Holy Mackerel!!  I just noticed a slew of Disney bags for sale  by different sellers on EBay and the prices!!!  What do these bags retail for anyway?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Disney-...456?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab44c2f0
> 
> ..just curious...





oldbaglover said:


> Yes, holy mackeral!  I wonder if these bags are hot!



The bag is $358 on the Disney site .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi HG!

I love your eBay finds! And I miss the old leather key leashes.
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

Love your Ebay treasures!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> The bag is $358 on the Disney site .


Geez....a $100 Mark up?? 
That's like the $450 Bone Flo sitting on Amazon.
Stupid crazy


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I mean they're cute, but......


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Geez....a $100 Mark up??
> That's like the $450 Bone Flo sitting on Amazon.
> Stupid crazy





hydrangeagirl said:


> I mean they're cute, but......



I agree ladies....looks like we know who won't be buying it


----------



## MaryBel

Awesome finds! Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I love the old leather key keeper too, seems I am drawn the several of the older styles, I guess because I'm playing catch-up.  I know the Dillen leather will be easier to live with, don't have to cringe when I hit it lightly with my fingernails!!
Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  do not worry about Dillen leather.  It's very durable and will stand up to daily wear.  I don't think a fingernail will even make a mark.  I choose Dillen and Dooney pebbled leathers for everyday wear,  for shopping, and for bad weather.   While I love my Florentines and Alto handbags,  I save those for lunch dates and visiting people at home.  Florentine and Alto leathers will show the signs of wear,  Dillen and pebbled leather generally don't.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I agree about the leathers, good to have both for different occasions!  Always mindful about those fingernails though with the Florentine ladies...

Here is my latest treasure from EBay; the golden duck, very pretty and a bit heavier than I thought.  I hadn't thought it out that I could only wear this on a purse with shiny hardware, leaving only my two Dillen satchels as the Florentines all have the matte finish.


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree about the leathers, good to have both for different occasions!  Always mindful about those fingernails though with the Florentine ladies...
> 
> Here is my latest treasure from EBay; the golden duck, very pretty and a bit heavier than I thought.  I hadn't thought it out that I could only wear this on a purse with shiny hardware, leaving only my two Dillen satchels as the Florentines all have the matte finish.


Bah.  I say wear it regardless!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree about the leathers, good to have both for different occasions!  Always mindful about those fingernails though with the Florentine ladies...
> 
> Here is my latest treasure from EBay; the golden duck, very pretty and a bit heavier than I thought.  I hadn't thought it out that I could only wear this on a purse with shiny hardware, leaving only my two Dillen satchels as the Florentines all have the matte finish.


SO pretty. I would wear it with any gold hardware, not just shiny.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree about the leathers, good to have both for different occasions!  Always mindful about those fingernails though with the Florentine ladies...
> 
> Here is my latest treasure from EBay; the golden duck, very pretty and a bit heavier than I thought.  I hadn't thought it out that I could only wear this on a purse with shiny hardware, leaving only my two Dillen satchels as the Florentines all have the matte finish.


Oh so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree about the leathers, good to have both for different occasions!  Always mindful about those fingernails though with the Florentine ladies...
> 
> Here is my latest treasure from EBay; the golden duck, very pretty and a bit heavier than I thought.  I hadn't thought it out that I could only wear this on a purse with shiny hardware, leaving only my two Dillen satchels as the Florentines all have the matte finish.


Can you show what it looks like on a bag?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks everyone!  I will have to go back to the thread on the fobs and charms and see where you all hang them from!  It's so stiff I can't even budge it with my fingernail, I'd better be sure of where I'm going to put it for fear that I'll never be able to remove it!!  I might need some help from hubby and a screwdriver...


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks everyone!  I will have to go back to the thread on the fobs and charms and see where you all hang them from!  It's so stiff I can't even budge it with my fingernail, I'd better be sure of where I'm going to put it for fear that I'll never be able to remove it!!  I might need some help from hubby and a screwdriver...


I use a little chain.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks everyone. 

 Trudy'sMom  that's a great idea! 

  Where would I find those, at a craft store like Michaels (or have they gone out of business).  I guess next time I'll look for a lobster claw clasp....maybe a ribbon or some yarn, I'll think of something but I like the small chain idea.. should be easy to thread through!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Trudy'sMom  that's a great idea!
> 
> Where would I find those, at a craft store like Michaels (or have they gone out of business).  I guess next time I'll look for a lobster claw clasp....maybe a ribbon or some yarn, I'll think of something but I like the small chain idea.. should be easy to thread through!!


Maybe a craft store. I found some at a home store. I have also used some thick cotton thread in pretty colors.


----------



## CatePNW

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Trudy'sMom  that's a great idea!
> 
> Where would I find those, at a craft store like Michaels (or have they gone out of business).  I guess next time I'll look for a lobster claw clasp....maybe a ribbon or some yarn, I'll think of something but I like the small chain idea.. should be easy to thread through!!



I have asked the SA at Macy's for them one time and she had them in the back in various lengths.  It's called a ball chain.  I should get a few more of them so I have one available for each fob that needs it.  I only took one that day, I'll have to see if I can get one next time too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Great idea everyone, I'll find something in the next few days..thanks


----------



## BlazenHsss

There's a dusty blue Florentine Satchel on EBay, pretty rare color if anyone is interested


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I see...one of the older bags with the leather key keeper, but not enough pictures and what few pictures there are, are blurry. Gorgeous color though and a great size, into my watch list anyway...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I have a question and wasn't sure which thread I should use so I'll ask it here so I'll be able to find it again.  I have serious problems finding things that I've seen or want to respond to and then they're seem to get lost... to me anyway. I find if I want to respond and don't do it immediately or if I do, they say I can't respond again for another 5 minutes and then I get all disoriented.

 Back to my question:

On the Savannah satchel is the white edging on the leather just a white resin?  I've not run into one in person and I am curious.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## lavenderjunkie

hydrangeagirl said:


> I have a question and wasn't sure which thread I should use so I'll ask it here so I'll be able to find it again.  I have serious problems finding things that I've seen or want to respond to and then they're seem to get lost... to me anyway. I find if I want to respond and don't do it immediately or if I do, they say I can't respond again for another 5 minutes and then I get all disoriented.
> 
> Back to my question:
> 
> On the Savannah satchel is the white edging on the leather just a white resin?  I've not run into one in person and I am curious.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Yes, I believe it is just a white resin.  I had a Savannah satchel and the blue color from the bag transferred onto the white edging where the strap lay across the bag.


----------



## alansgail

I must be living under a rock to not have known about this gorgeous bag that I just snagged on ebay!!!!!
I'm beyond excited........


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> I must be living under a rock to not have known about this gorgeous bag that I just snagged on ebay!!!!!
> I'm beyond excited........


How pretty!


----------



## alansgail

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty!


Thanks! I've been looking for just the 'right' satchel. I love the Mulberry Bayswater but the price is daunting.........!
This one has all of the qualities I was looking for.


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> I must be living under a rock to not have known about this gorgeous bag that I just snagged on ebay!!!!!
> I'm beyond excited........


She is beautiful


----------



## alansgail

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful


Thanks, I'm so happy to have found her.....wonder what her name is?


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> Thanks, I'm so happy to have found her.....wonder what her name is?


Try this....qvc item #a224977 .


----------



## alansgail

MrsKC said:


> Try this....qvc item #a224977 .


Oh, that one's pretty but it's not the same as my bag.....


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> Oh, that one's pretty but it's not the same as my bag.....



You are right....I am so sorry.....will keep looking for info....


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> Oh, that one's pretty but it's not the same as my bag.....



Try a 224968


----------



## alansgail

MrsKC said:


> Try a 224968


That's it!!! You're a gem.....thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> That's it!!! You're a gem.....thank you!



Happy to help. Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes, I believe it is just a white resin.  I had a Savannah satchel and the blue color from the bag transferred onto the white edging where the strap lay across the bag.


Thank you, I thought it must just be a thicker coating of white resin.  I really like the orange Savannahs or possibly the natural.  Blue near white, things that we never think of, hope you were able to get most of it off....


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> That's it!!! You're a gem.....thank you!



Happy to help. Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

alansgail said:


> I must be living under a rock to not have known about this gorgeous bag that I just snagged on ebay!!!!!
> I'm beyond excited........


Congratulations, she _is_ beautiful, hope she arrives in great condition,, can't wait to see her!! enjoy....

I think some of the older discontinued styles are nicer than some of the current ones...wish they'd bring some of them back!!


----------



## MrsKC

alansgail said:


> That's it!!! You're a gem.....thank you!



Happy to help.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Happy to help.  Enjoy your new treasure.



Sorry about the multiple posts. Not sure what happened .


----------



## BlazenHsss

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Oyster-Florentine-Satchel/131569885906?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32959%26meid%3De3cf2ba18c1341d087d77b82074826c3%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D19%26sd%3D121718821178

Was there a Flo made in Oyster?
Because these pics look like Bone to me...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Blazen:  yes, that picture looks like bone to me too.  But in the original Florentine collection there was an oyster.  It was a light off white shade,  no yellow in it, no pink or mauve in it,  but a drop of grey.  The original oyster is nothing like the current oyster and nothing like the current bone.  The original oyster was a beautiful color.  The new oyster is lovely in Florentine also.  


Did you find the 'spot' in the pictures?  All I saw was a dark spot on the side seam.


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> Blazen:  yes, that picture looks like bone to me too.  But in the original Florentine collection there was an oyster.  It was a light off white shade,  no yellow in it, no pink or mauve in it,  but a drop of grey.  The original oyster is nothing like the current oyster and nothing like the current bone.  The original oyster was a beautiful color.  The new oyster is lovely in Florentine also.
> 
> 
> Did you find the 'spot' in the pictures?  All I saw was a dark spot on the side seam.


Sure didn't....
I was so focused as to whether this was Bone or Oyster!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Wait, oh yeah, there is that tiny speck right there on the right....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> Wait, oh yeah, there is that tiny speck right there on the right....


Sometimes what I do if I can't see a picture clearly because it is too dark or for some other reason, I send it to my picture gallery where  I can lighten it or enlarge the spots that trouble me.  It usually works well as the pictures are usually of a high enough resolution to enlarge them successfully.  Just a thought....


----------



## BlazenHsss

There's no way I can justify buying another right now, but if someone was still wanting a nice looking ....I still think it's Bone....grab it!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I have text tracking on my Flo. And it just texted as delivered and refused.
:dots:
I am here! I am home! Not one knock on my door!!!!
Sigh


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> I have text tracking on my Flo. And it just texted as delivered and refused.
> :dots:
> I am here! I am home! Not one knock on my door!!!!
> Sigh


So  very sorry!!  It's so frustrating when this happens and it has to be due to the stupidity of the driver.  Maybe he's new.  Hope you get your bag tomorrow; don't they usually leave a note saying that they will try again at a certain date or time?


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> So  very sorry!!  It's so frustrating when this happens and it has to be due to the stupidity of the driver.  Maybe he's new.  Hope you get your bag tomorrow; don't they usually leave a note saying that they will try again at a certain date or time?


I had to call the post office and see what had happened.  I got it later in the afternoon instead!
WhoooHoo!


----------



## BlazenHsss

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Janine-Leather-Crossbody-Satchel-Purse-in-Strawberry-/281760978637?hash=item419a4356cd

Is this an Alto?


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...-Strawberry-/281760978637?hash=item419a4356cd
> 
> Is this an Alto?


 
No, It's a dillen.


----------



## BlazenHsss

MaryBel said:


> No, It's a dillen.


Huh!  Thank you! 
Can't tell from the pics if it's pebbled or not


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi Ladies:


Well, my next treasure arrived from EBay and this one really _is_ a treasure!!  Bought as lightly used but in absolute pristine condition, great color (darker and more green than my photos show)  and packed like it was porcelain!
. 
This is my Ivy green med pocket satchel in Dillen leather.  The leather is impeccable, not a blemish on it!  I must say, that it is heavier than this same satchel in the white with the contrasting trim but I guess that's the dillen leather.  The inside is clean as a whistle with a very wide key chain, haven't seen one this wide before and no odors of any kind!!  The dust bag was there and I forgot to look  for the registration card but no matter if it isn't there.

Hubby is starting to raise his eyebrows when I tell him I've ordered another bag but he was totally impressed with this one and OH, I forgot to tell you I got it for $95!!


----------



## Daquiri

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> 
> Well, my next treasure arrived from EBay and this one really _is_ a treasure!!  Bought as lightly used but in absolute pristine condition, great color (darker and more green than my photos show)  and packed like it was porcelain!
> .
> This is my Ivy green med pocket satchel in Dillen leather.  The leather is impeccable, not a blemish on it!  I must say, that it is heavier than this same satchel in the white with the contrasting trim but I guess that's the dillen leather.  The inside is clean as a whistle with a very wide key chain, haven't seen one this wide before and no odors of any kind!!  The dust bag was there and I forgot to look  for the registration card but no matter if it isn't there.
> 
> Hubby is starting to raise his eyebrows when I tell him I've ordered another bag but he was totally impressed with this one and OH, I forgot to tell you I got it for $95!!



So beautiful! This is such a classic Dooney. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  what a score.  That's a beautiful satchel and I love the Ivy color with that color trim.  Dillen leather is heavy,  but it's very sturdy.  Glad you bag was pristine.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> 
> Well, my next treasure arrived from EBay and this one really _is_ a treasure!!  Bought as lightly used but in absolute pristine condition, great color (darker and more green than my photos show)  and packed like it was porcelain!
> .
> This is my Ivy green med pocket satchel in Dillen leather.  The leather is impeccable, not a blemish on it!  I must say, that it is heavier than this same satchel in the white with the contrasting trim but I guess that's the dillen leather.  The inside is clean as a whistle with a very wide key chain, haven't seen one this wide before and no odors of any kind!!  The dust bag was there and I forgot to look  for the registration card but no matter if it isn't there.
> 
> Hubby is starting to raise his eyebrows when I tell him I've ordered another bag but he was totally impressed with this one and OH, I forgot to tell you I got it for $95!!


I love this style and have four. Your bag and the color are so pretty. So classic and I hope it will always be around.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ivy is lovely!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you all for your positive comments!!

Hubby thinks this is Teal, not Ivy.  I can't get any pictures to come out looking really green but that may be due to the pebbling of the dillen leather refracting the light.  Here she is with my Ivy flo satchel, without a flash on a rainy  day; what do you think?  It was listed as Ivy but there weren't any tags.  I don't care which it is, but I'd like to be able to convince hubby that he's either right or wrong.  Do any of you have either the Ivy or Teal?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  I don't remember if Dooney did teal in the Dillen collection.  I know they did teal in Florentine and it looks like navy at night and teal during the day.  Your bag could be a different shade of green.  I know in pebbled they have done a forest green and maybe some others.   I wonder if Dooney could tell you based on the serial # on the tag?
What ever color it is,  it's really lovely.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thank you all for your positive comments!!
> 
> Hubby thinks this is Teal, not Ivy.  I can't get any pictures to come out looking really green but that may be due to the pebbling of the dillen leather refracting the light.  Here she is with my Ivy flo satchel, without a flash on a rainy  day; what do you think?  It was listed as Ivy but there weren't any tags.  I don't care which it is, but I'd like to be able to convince hubby that he's either right or wrong.  Do any of you have either the Ivy or Teal?


I am still loving that ivy Flo. I don't have any green in my collection. Sigh.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thank you all for your positive comments!!
> 
> Hubby thinks this is Teal, not Ivy.  I can't get any pictures to come out looking really green but that may be due to the pebbling of the dillen leather refracting the light.  Here she is with my Ivy flo satchel, without a flash on a rainy  day; what do you think?  It was listed as Ivy but there weren't any tags.  I don't care which it is, but I'd like to be able to convince hubby that he's either right or wrong.  Do any of you have either the Ivy or Teal?


In the photos, it looks like my celedon.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

It does doesn't it, at least in incandescent light!! 

 Well I found one of this style bag on EBay without the contrasting  trim in teal and it's not the same as mine, much more blue  so.. I'm convinced she's Ivy!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> It does doesn't it, at least in incandescent light!!
> 
> Well I found one of this style bag on EBay without the contrasting  trim in teal and it's not the same as mine, much more blue  so.. I'm convinced she's Ivy!


Your bag is so pretty no matter the color!


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> I am still loving that ivy Flo. I don't have any green in my collection. Sigh.


Oh my gosh yes, the Ivy still catches my eye!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh my gosh yes, the Ivy still catches my eye!


Yeah doesn't it? But I swear, ivy is another one of those colors that either looks rich and has depth to the color or it just looks flat (talking about florentine only). I have seen both. So weird.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

alansgail said:


> I must be living under a rock to not have known about this gorgeous bag that I just snagged on ebay!!!!!
> I'm beyond excited........


Alansgail:  Did you receive your bag yet?


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> In the photos, it looks like my celedon.


Glad I'm not the only one who sees it as a bluish shade.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Not to beat a dead horse, but there is no way I can make this look green especially when next to green shrubs.  Note the width of the key chain, does anyone think it's possible that this is a fabulous fake?  Again, I'm totally happy with this bag but I wouldn't like to think it was a fake, but if it was, I would laugh and  still love it!  I know at one time they had a color called forest but that might have been back in the days of the leather key chain.  Sage is a new color too isn't it?  Anyone else have a bag with a 3/4 inch key chain?

I won't both you again with more pictures of this purse, I promise!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I'll , leave it up to the more experienced ladies. 
But I highly doubt it's fake, look how great the stitching is. It has the Dillen red/white insides, and the tag


----------



## purple20

hydrangeagirl said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but there is no way I can make this look green especially when next to green shrubs.  Note the width of the key chain, does anyone think it's possible that this is a fabulous fake?  Again, I'm totally happy with this bag but I wouldn't like to think it was a fake, but if it was, I would laugh and  still love it!  I know at one time they had a color called forest but that might have been back in the days of the leather key chain.  Sage is a new color too isn't it?  Anyone else have a bag with a 3/4 inch key chain?
> 
> I won't both you again with more pictures of this purse, I promise!!


I don't own this bag but it's the Dillen medium pocket satchel. This  link shows the bag in black with the thicker black key keeper.  http://www.lyst.com/bags/dooney-bourke-dillen-ii-medium-pocket-satchel-black/.  

Here's another link to the bag on QVC difficult to see the keeper  in the video but in the pictures it shows the thicker black key keeper  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Dillen-Leather-Medium-Pocket-Satchel.product.A227570.html.  Hopefully this helps


----------



## Daquiri

purple20 said:


> I don't own this bag but it's the Dillen medium pocket satchel. This  link shows the bag in black with the thicker black key keeper.  http://www.lyst.com/bags/dooney-bourke-dillen-ii-medium-pocket-satchel-black/.
> 
> Here's another link to the bag on QVC difficult to see the keeper  in the video but in the pictures it shows the thicker black key keeper  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Dillen-Leather-Medium-Pocket-Satchel.product.A227570.html.  Hopefully this helps



Definitely agree with you. This looks like the IVY that QVC carried. So beautiful and classic Dooney.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but there is no way I can make this look green especially when next to green shrubs.  Note the width of the key chain, does anyone think it's possible that this is a fabulous fake?  Again, I'm totally happy with this bag but I wouldn't like to think it was a fake, but if it was, I would laugh and  still love it!  I know at one time they had a color called forest but that might have been back in the days of the leather key chain.  Sage is a new color too isn't it?  Anyone else have a bag with a 3/4 inch key chain?
> 
> I won't both you again with more pictures of this purse, I promise!!



I think this one was  Q TSV at one point.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you guys, I'm convinced she's  real.  I'll enjoy her and not worry any more what color she is.  I actually did email Dooney with the ID # on the back of the tag to see if they could tell me whether it was ivy or teal.  If I hear back, I'll let you all know!  Thank you Purple20 for your sleuthing and I do feel better seeing others with the wide key keeper!!! Thanks again to you all...


----------



## alansgail

hydrangeagirl said:


> Alansgail:  Did you receive your bag yet?



I did! What do you think of her? She's in beautiful condition and the smell of the leather is just intoxicating..........my dilemma now will be which bag to keep as I've also purchased a Mulberry Bayswater (pre-loved) that should be here on Friday and I really shouldn't keep both of them as they're somewhat similar in style and size..................sigh.

It's never easy, is it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but there is no way I can make this look green especially when next to green shrubs.  Note the width of the key chain, does anyone think it's possible that this is a fabulous fake?  Again, I'm totally happy with this bag but I wouldn't like to think it was a fake, but if it was, I would laugh and  still love it!  I know at one time they had a color called forest but that might have been back in the days of the leather key chain.  Sage is a new color too isn't it?  Anyone else have a bag with a 3/4 inch key chain?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't both you again with more pictures of this purse, I promise!!




No, I think it's real. I have a domed front pocket satchel that I purchased from the Q about 2 years ago when it first came out and it has this wide key keeper as well. It's the only bag I have that has it like that. It looks a bit awkward. I'm assuming mine is authentic because it came from the Q when it debuted.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pcan:  I'm sure one thing we can be sure of as far as QVC goes that their Dooneys are the real deal!!  Thanks!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

alansgail said:


> I did! What do you think of her? She's in beautiful condition and the smell of the leather is just intoxicating..........my dilemma now will be which bag to keep as I've also purchased a Mulberry Bayswater (pre-loved) that should be here on Friday and I really shouldn't keep both of them as they're somewhat similar in style and size..................sigh.
> 
> It's never easy, is it?


Alansgail:  What a beauty!!  Don't you feel lucky when we get a gorgeous bag from EBay no less and it's a keeper!  It is a good way to find some of these older models that in my opinion are as nice if not nicer than some of the current ones!  Enjoy this one and shoot us a picture when your other one comes.

The dillen satchel with the sierra trim that I got a few weeks ago from EBay was in perfect condition but it smelled of incense or perfume or some other awful thing that I stupidly  thought I could get rid of with a little baking soda. WRONG!!  I've been trying for the last two weeks to get rid of the odor which for some strange reason seems to be getting worse!!  Yesterday we bought some aquarium charcoal and we're trying that!  I can foresee  that it will be  a year or more before I will be able to comfortably use this pretty bag.  If I put my stuff in it  will all stink!!  So, the moral of this story is that if it doesn't state in the listing that it comes from a smoke free home, I email them to ask before I bid if there are any odors, tobacco smoke, perfume or any aerosol sprays!  Lesson learned....


----------



## alansgail

hydrangeagirl said:


> Alansgail:  What a beauty!!  Don't you feel lucky when we get a gorgeous bag from EBay no less and it's a keeper!  It is a good way to find some of these older models that in my opinion are as nice if not nicer than some of the current ones!  Enjoy this one and shoot us a picture when your other one comes.
> 
> The dillen satchel with the sierra trim that I got a few weeks ago from EBay was in perfect condition but it smelled of incense or perfume or some other awful thing that I stupidly  thought I could get rid of with a little baking soda. WRONG!!  I've been trying for the last two weeks to get rid of the odor which for some strange reason seems to be getting worse!!  Yesterday we bought some aquarium charcoal and we're trying that!  I can foresee  that it will be  a year or more before I will be able to comfortably use this pretty bag.  If I put my stuff in it  will all stink!!  So, the moral of this story is that if it doesn't state in the listing that it comes from a smoke free home, I email them to ask before I bid if there are any odors, tobacco smoke, perfume or any aerosol sprays!  Lesson learned....


So sorry to hear that about your bag! How frustrating for you. Can you return it due to the smell that wasn't disclosed?

Like you I've learned to ask some key questions of a seller when buying on ebay:

1. Are there any breaks or holes in the piping or anywhere on the bag?
2. Any odors of any kind?
3. Is the bag authentic?

Better to be asked than surprised and disappointed but most of us have been where you are now.
I do hope you can get that odor out!


----------



## RozEnix

*HG: * Have you tried cleaning the bag in white vinegar? Or let it sit outside in the shade on a good windy day


----------



## hydrangeagirl

alansgail said:


> So sorry to hear that about your bag! How frustrating for you. Can you return it due to the smell that wasn't disclosed?
> 
> Like you I've learned to ask some key questions of a seller when buying on ebay:
> 
> 1. Are there any breaks or holes in the piping or anywhere on the bag?
> 2. Any odors of any kind?
> 3. Is the bag authentic?
> 
> Better to be asked than surprised and disappointed but most of us have been where you are now.
> I do hope you can get that odor out!


I've kept it too long and it was so cheap and in beautiful condition otherwise, I think I'll wait it out.  I have several more things to try; I found an old thread on this forum with many suggestions for the same problem.  I'm not going to give up but this was a lesson learned the hard way.  Strange thing is that in the beginning the smell wasn't too bad but perhaps the heat has been making it bloom!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> *HG: * Have you tried cleaning the bag in white vinegar? Or let it sit outside in the shade on a good windy day


Would you actually put white vinegar on leather? Would you soak the entire bag in the vinegar for a while and then rinse it out getting everything wet?   Sounds like a daunting task not for the faint of heart, which would be me!!    Today for the first time I did put her outside.. at first in the sun and then the shade.  I will try airing her out for a week or so and see if that helps. .  Everytime my husband passes this bag he sniffs it and laughs...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Is it the leather or the lining that is smelling?   If it's the lining,  see if you can put it out so it can get more air.  


I wouldn't spray the leather with vinegar,  but you might be able to spray something on the lining if that's the problem.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Ladies:

*Well, I just had a very weird experience on EBay.  I had put in a bid on a bag with about 20 seconds to go and I got a notice in bold red letters "The seller has rejected your bid.... "?????!!!!!*


*This has never happened to me before and I am not in the habit of leaving bad feedback, and all my feedback is great and I am a fast payer.  At first I thought it was because I came in after a long line of bidders and she didn't like that but then I checked and the person who won hadn't bid earlier either.  *


*The only thing I can think of is that I had emailed this lady several days ago to inquire if the bag had any smoking or perfume odors  (which I had neglected to do on my taupe dillen satchel) and she emailed back saying that the bag smelled like leather.  Didn't actually answer my question but rather evasively said it just smelled like leather.  Now, I know that people who smoke can't smell well  so I'm just wondering if the reason she blocked my bid was because she knew she was lying and figured I'd raise a "stink" if I got a bag that smelled like smoke or perfume.*

*I have never dealt with this seller before and of course won't in the future but it was just upsetting.  I actually had bid 20+ dollars higher than what she ended up getting for the bag.*

*And then I read where some sellers won't mail to a P.O. Box but they usually state that right up front and how would she know until she received my payment from Paypal where I lived??*

*I didn't mind missing the purse  so much but those red rejection letters left me really upset. *

*I know I could email her and ask but I figure she'll just say I hadn't placed my bid  in time or some other lame excuse and I'm just not up for a fight that I'll loose anyway..*

*Have any of you experienced this?  I do hope that who ever won the bag enjoys it and that it doesn't stink of smoke or perfume.  *

*I am still battling with my other stinky bag but am determined to wait it out and I can tell that in the dryer air conditioning the bag smells less than in the  severe humidity we've been having.  You know, kind of like a stinky cat box in the humid air....*

*Thanks for reading this...*


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Hydrangeagirl:*  I don't have enough ebay experience to comment... but I think you lucked out.  In my experience vendors who don't answer specific questions turn out to be a pain to deal with.  There is always something and it takes numerous emails to get things resolved.  Consider yourself lucky that you didn't get involved with that vendor.


----------



## RozEnix

*Hydrangeagirl: *I just happened to see white vinegar as an anti-smell on bags somewhere, but I have no idea how to do this. Have you tried calling Dooney and ask them if they have a solution? Worth a try.


----------



## alansgail

hydrangeagirl said:


> Ladies:
> 
> *Well, I just had a very weird experience on EBay.  I had put in a bid on a bag with about 20 seconds to go and I got a notice in bold red letters "The seller has rejected your bid.... "?????!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *This has never happened to me before and I am not in the habit of leaving bad feedback, and all my feedback is great and I am a fast payer.  At first I thought it was because I came in after a long line of bidders and she didn't like that but then I checked and the person who won hadn't bid earlier either.  *
> 
> 
> *The only thing I can think of is that I had emailed this lady several days ago to inquire if the bag had any smoking or perfume odors  (which I had neglected to do on my taupe dillen satchel) and she emailed back saying that the bag smelled like leather.  Didn't actually answer my question but rather evasively said it just smelled like leather.  Now, I know that people who smoke can't smell well  so I'm just wondering if the reason she blocked my bid was because she knew she was lying and figured I'd raise a "stink" if I got a bag that smelled like smoke or perfume.*
> 
> *I have never dealt with this seller before and of course won't in the future but it was just upsetting.  I actually had bid 20+ dollars higher than what she ended up getting for the bag.*
> 
> *And then I read where some sellers won't mail to a P.O. Box but they usually state that right up front and how would she know until she received my payment from Paypal where I lived??*
> 
> *I didn't mind missing the purse  so much but those red rejection letters left me really upset. *
> 
> *I know I could email her and ask but I figure she'll just say I hadn't placed my bid  in time or some other lame excuse and I'm just not up for a fight that I'll loose anyway..*
> 
> *Have any of you experienced this?  I do hope that who ever won the bag enjoys it and that it doesn't stink of smoke or perfume.  *
> 
> *I am still battling with my other stinky bag but am determined to wait it out and I can tell that in the dryer air conditioning the bag smells less than in the  severe humidity we've been having.  You know, kind of like a stinky cat box in the humid air....*
> 
> *Thanks for reading this...*


If I were you I'd count my blessings! The fact that you asked specifically about cigarette smell or perfume......the fact that she blocked you for asking that question.....both tell me that the bag smells of one or the other (or perhaps both!) of those things!

You don't want to have to deal with that so good for you for asking. It's hardly like that is an offensive question in any way.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Hydrangeagirl:*  I don't have enough ebay experience to comment... but I think you lucked out.  In my experience vendors who don't answer specific questions turn out to be a pain to deal with.  There is always something and it takes numerous emails to get things resolved.  Consider yourself lucky that you didn't get involved with that vendor.


Totally agree with you!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks and yes, you're both so right, I'm over it already and glad I just let it ride.  Last night I vented because I was upset, tonight I'm on to the next bag!!


----------



## alansgail

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks and yes, you're both so right, I'm over it already and glad I just let it ride.  Last night I vented because I was upset, tonight I'm on to the next bag!!


Good for you, I think that's the healthier attitude!


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Ladies:
> 
> *Well, I just had a very weird experience on EBay.  I had put in a bid on a bag with about 20 seconds to go and I got a notice in bold red letters "The seller has rejected your bid.... "?????!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *This has never happened to me before and I am not in the habit of leaving bad feedback, and all my feedback is great and I am a fast payer.  At first I thought it was because I came in after a long line of bidders and she didn't like that but then I checked and the person who won hadn't bid earlier either.  *
> 
> 
> *The only thing I can think of is that I had emailed this lady several days ago to inquire if the bag had any smoking or perfume odors  (which I had neglected to do on my taupe dillen satchel) and she emailed back saying that the bag smelled like leather.  Didn't actually answer my question but rather evasively said it just smelled like leather.  Now, I know that people who smoke can't smell well  so I'm just wondering if the reason she blocked my bid was because she knew she was lying and figured I'd raise a "stink" if I got a bag that smelled like smoke or perfume.*
> 
> *I have never dealt with this seller before and of course won't in the future but it was just upsetting.  I actually had bid 20+ dollars higher than what she ended up getting for the bag.*
> 
> *And then I read where some sellers won't mail to a P.O. Box but they usually state that right up front and how would she know until she received my payment from Paypal where I lived??*
> 
> *I didn't mind missing the purse  so much but those red rejection letters left me really upset. *
> 
> *I know I could email her and ask but I figure she'll just say I hadn't placed my bid  in time or some other lame excuse and I'm just not up for a fight that I'll loose anyway..*
> 
> *Have any of you experienced this?  I do hope that who ever won the bag enjoys it and that it doesn't stink of smoke or perfume.  *
> 
> *I am still battling with my other stinky bag but am determined to wait it out and I can tell that in the dryer air conditioning the bag smells less than in the  severe humidity we've been having.  You know, kind of like a stinky cat box in the humid air....*
> 
> *Thanks for reading this...*


Strange.

How is your feedback score?
Some of them will reject bids if it is under a certain number.
But usually they will state that up front


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...my feedback score is perfect...  never a negative or even a neutral, and I have an aqua (or is it green) star..


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> ...my feedback score is perfect...  never a negative or even a neutral, and I have an aqua (or is it green) star..


SO weird. I agree with the other Ladies. You may have just dodged a bullet


----------



## BlazenHsss

Guys.
There's an ocean blue Flo on the bay for $140 !!
Someone grab this!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/368-Dooney-...ue-HB-01345-/191681839974?hash=item2ca120c366


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Guys.
> There's an ocean blue Flo on the bay for $140 !!
> Someone grab this!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/368-Dooney-...ue-HB-01345-/191681839974?hash=item2ca120c366


That doesn't look like Ocean Blue. Different from mine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> That doesn't look like Ocean Blue. Different from mine.




It's Ocean...  My Flo Satchel is very vibrant but my ocean Clayton is similar to this.., More dull and muted.


----------



## Trudysmom

I know they vary in color. Didn't know they could be that different.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> Guys.
> There's an ocean blue Flo on the bay for $140 !!
> Someone grab this!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/368-Dooney-...ue-HB-01345-/191681839974?hash=item2ca120c366



I saw that but I've got the Denim...love those blues


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Alansgail:  What a beauty!!  Don't you feel lucky when we get a gorgeous bag from EBay no less and it's a keeper!  It is a good way to find some of these older models that in my opinion are as nice if not nicer than some of the current ones!  Enjoy this one and shoot us a picture when your other one comes.
> 
> The dillen satchel with the sierra trim that I got a few weeks ago from EBay was in perfect condition but it smelled of incense or perfume or some other awful thing that I stupidly  thought I could get rid of with a little baking soda. WRONG!!  I've been trying for the last two weeks to get rid of the odor which for some strange reason seems to be getting worse!!  Yesterday we bought some aquarium charcoal and we're trying that!  I can foresee  that it will be  a year or more before I will be able to comfortably use this pretty bag.  If I put my stuff in it  will all stink!!  So, the moral of this story is that if it doesn't state in the listing that it comes from a smoke free home, I email them to ask before I bid if there are any odors, tobacco smoke, perfume or any aerosol sprays!  Lesson learned....




Hey HG!


For the your bag with the smell issue, have you tried febreze? I had one coated cotton bag I got from Dillards a few years ago and since I got it, it had a weird smell. I could never really tell what it smelled like but to me it was kind of to smoke of some kind. I tried a few things and nothing helped so I took as much as I could of the lining out of the bag and sprayed it with febreze (with no fragrance) and let it dry. I did this a couple of times and that solved the issue. If you don't want to get the lining wet, you could spray the febreze on new stuffing paper and stuff the bag. I was just careful not to get any of the leather pieces get to avoid stains but I think that will help your bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Hey HG!
> 
> 
> For the your bag with the smell issue, have you tried febreze? I had one coated cotton bag I got from Dillards a few years ago and since I got it, it had a weird smell. I could never really tell what it smelled like but to me it was kind of to smoke of some kind. I tried a few things and nothing helped so I took as much as I could of the lining out of the bag and sprayed it with febreze (with no fragrance) and let it dry. I did this a couple of times and that solved the issue. If you don't want to get the lining wet, you could spray the febreze on new stuffing paper and stuff the bag. I was just careful not to get any of the leather pieces get to avoid stains but I think that will help your bag.


 

I didn't realize that Febreze came fragrance free!!  I'll give it a try.  Currently I am putting in a dish of and changing once a week, baking soda as well as charcoal filters for a fish tank!!  I'm changing those when I change the baking soda, and of course airing it outside!!  Thanks for the tip, Ill try anything!! Unfortunately, the leather smells too, I can't imagine what this woman used and why I didn't detect it much when I first got it.  It seems to be blooming!!  My husband and I joke about this stinky bag...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hello Ladies!

Well, today I have my latest treasure from EBay;  listed as a Circle Hobo in the color Geranium.   I really agonized over the size and color of this bag before I bid but for the $42 I paid I think I got a really good deal!!  There are two light pen marks on the bottom side curve of the bag but with the naked eye, they don't really show.  I'll decide later if I should try to remove them and how.  I assume this is Dillen leather as it is thick and has the usual pink gingham interior which was in excellent condition with just a smidgen of wear down the very bottom  The strap on this bag is awesome and in excellent condition as is the leather all over the bag.  Just the two small ink lines to mar it being 100% perfect; aren't pens just the scourge of pocketbooks!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3137698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Well, today I have my latest treasure from EBay;  listed as a Circle Hobo in the color Geranium.   I really agonized over the size and color of this bag before I bid but for the $42 I paid I think I got a really good deal!!  There are two light pen marks on the bottom side curve of the bag but with the naked eye, they don't really show.  I'll decide later if I should try to remove them and how.  I assume this is Dillen leather as it is thick and has the usual pink gingham interior which was in excellent condition with just a smidgen of wear down the very bottom  The strap on this bag is awesome and in excellent condition as is the leather all over the bag.  Just the two small ink lines to mar it being 100% perfect; aren't pens just the scourge of pocketbooks!!!




Beautiful! Love that red and that strap! What an amazing deal! Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3137698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Well, today I have my latest treasure from EBay;  listed as a Circle Hobo in the color Geranium.   I really agonized over the size and color of this bag before I bid but for the $42 I paid I think I got a really good deal!!  There are two light pen marks on the bottom side curve of the bag but with the naked eye, they don't really show.  I'll decide later if I should try to remove them and how.  I assume this is Dillen leather as it is thick and has the usual pink gingham interior which was in excellent condition with just a smidgen of wear down the very bottom  The strap on this bag is awesome and in excellent condition as is the leather all over the bag.  Just the two small ink lines to mar it being 100% perfect; aren't pens just the scourge of pocketbooks!!!



I remember those Circle Hobos!   Great score, HG!   Love the color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think I have a red circle hobo hiding somewhere in my closet.  Great score HG.... super deal.  I wonder if the leather is AWL?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Love that red and that strap! What an amazing deal! Congrats.


 
Thanks...it's more pink than red, Geranium, I guess that could mean anything but I was really happy with the color, not knowing what I was going to get..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I remember those Circle Hobos!   Great score, HG!   Love the color.


 
The color is unique to say the least, at least to me!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think I have a red circle hobo hiding somewhere in my closet.  Great score HG.... super deal.  I wonder if the leather is AWL?


 
Do you think you could do a closet dive and dig it out... I'd love to see it in the red.  The leather is really thick, I was assuming it was Dillen; how would I know if it was AWL?  

Actually, I just looked up some AWL bags and it says AllWeatherLeather right on the Dooney emblem, which this one doesn't have, just the name and 1975 embossed in the leather.  Since it's so thick and has the Dillen pink gingham, I'm going to assume that is what it is unless someone knows otherwise.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't believe that is AWL; they have the leather duck emblem on them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG*:  I'm sorry I can't get to mine.   It would take 2 weeks to empty the closet.  I haven't done that in a few years.   Anyway,  Mia is probably right.   I was just going from memory and the fact that I bought mine so long ago.   But Dooney has been known to do the same style in different leathers at different points in time.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG*:  I'm sorry I can't get to mine.   It would take 2 weeks to empty the closet.  I haven't done that in a few years.   Anyway,  Mia is probably right.   I was just going from memory and the fact that I bought mine so long ago.   But Dooney has been known to do the same style in different leathers at different points in time.




Two weeks to empty the closet  thanks for trying, you'll come across it someday!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.

It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.




Gorg, gorg, gorg... I love that color. It's so fun. I hate u missed out on those fun colors. I have Rogue but it's more toned down. I'm glad you got a good one. [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.



Beautiful, HG!!   Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.




OMG, She's gorgeous! The color is so vibrant and pretty and the leather looks so yummy! Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.



Holy Toledo, lady!

That's some handbag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Holy Toledo, lady!
> 
> That's some handbag!


 
Isn't she though!!!  Thank you MB and MB for your praise, she is really soaking it up!!  I still can't believe how perfect and evenly pebbled her leather is....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorg, gorg, gorg... I love that color. It's so fun. I hate u missed out on those fun colors. I have Rogue but it's more toned down. I'm glad you got a good one. [emoji2]


 
I actually lusted for the Rouge after seeing yours but knew I'd never find one and this was the next best thing!!  Such a lovely style bag, I don't know why I waited so long to get one!! The Rouge would still have been my first choice if I had had a choice but I'm so totally satisfied  with this one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.


Such a beautiful find H. You really lucked out with this one. Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a beautiful find H. You really lucked out with this one. Congrats!


 

I know, didn't I !?!?   My stink perfumey Dillen satchel with the contrasting trim is getting better, after trying just about everything, I am putting a dish of loose aquarium charcoal and changing it every several days, seems better.  That bag even though she is pristine and lovely in appearance is the closest thing I've received  as I dud so far but I'm far from giving up!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.


Your new bag is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.



That is so pretty! Love the color. Is it more red or is it fuschia?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> That is so pretty! Love the color. Is it more red or is it fuschia?


 

Actually, I would call it a raspberry/strawberry color in the daylight.  At night it's a red berry color.  I'd say the first two pictures are as close as I can get for now.

I might add that the Toledo leather on these new Smith Bags to me doesn't resemble the Toledo leather of old at all. Of course this particular bag is pebbled leather and maybe that makes it thicker  and more  soft and pliable  but the new Toledo leather is so much stiffer that I'm thinking that maybe they are using a different process or it's being made by different tanners using a different method.  Just my opinion as I don't have one of the regular non pebbled older Toledo bags.


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Actually, I would call it a raspberry/strawberry color in the daylight.  At night it's a red berry color.  I'd say the first two pictures are as close as I can get for now.
> 
> I might add that the Toledo leather on these new Smith Bags to me doesn't resemble the Toledo leather of old at all. Of course this particular bag is pebbled leather and maybe that makes it thicker  and more  soft and pliable  but the new Toledo leather is so much stiffer that I'm thinking that maybe they are using a different process or it's being made by different tanners using a different method.  Just my opinion as I don't have one of the regular non pebbled older Toledo bags.


This is gorgeous! 
There's something very dressy and appealing about the Stanwich.  It's like Florentine Satchel's prettier and snottier step sister.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> This is gorgeous!
> There's something very dressy and appealing about the Stanwich.  It's like Florentine Satchel's prettier and snottier step sister.


 
Then I'd better keep Miss Fushia away from my Flos, wouldn't want them to get a complex!

One thing I just noticed is that the strap has a center stitch line right down the middle so if I wanted to have more holes put in to the shorten the strap, I can't.  I don't do cross body and I would have shortened the strap.


----------



## Daquiri

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.



Beautiful!  Love that color and the leather looks so soft.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Daquiri said:


> Beautiful!  Love that color and the leather looks so soft.


 

It is soft and I have a couple of those air filled plastic thingies inside so it won't puddle.  I just love those!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> First of all I want to thank those of you who posted pictures (on a different thread) for me when I was asking about the red  Florentine Stanwich vs the Toledo Stanwich.  I found one on EBay  (small) and it was labeled  Toledo Fushia and after I bought it I was agonizing over whether I had choked or not on the color.
> 
> It came today and it is just the most beautiful color and  I am sooo pleased!!  She is in  perfect condition, had a few tiny scuffs on one end where they don't show anyway that I was able to mostly rub  out and then treated with a dab of conditioner, and she looks like new!!  She is entirely and evenly pebbled and the leather is thick and soft.  I think this pebbled Toledo will be more user friendly and won't scratch nearly as easily as the regular. Have a look:  Oh, and she is just the perfect size for me...and the first two pictures are  more indicative of her true color.







hydrangeagirl said:


> Then I'd better keep Miss Fushia away from my Flos, wouldn't want them to get a complex!
> 
> One thing I just noticed is that the strap has a center stitch line right down the middle so if I wanted to have more holes put in to the shorten the strap, I can't.  I don't do cross body and I would have shortened the strap.




What an absolute stunner! I know what you mean. I had a small Toledo satchel in blue once that I ordered from Dooney.com. It was pebbled all over. I really loved the look of it. I returned it only becomes it seemed a little small for my needs.  I've kind of regretted it ever since because I haven't seen one all pebbled like that since. 

The florentine Stanwich has the same stitching down the center of the strap. I actually punched a hole to the side of it so it's off center but the buckle still works and it's not that noticeable. You just have to be careful to stay clear of the stitching. 

Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks TBz, I was thinking of taking the strap to a leather "worker" to see if they could cut off about 6" off each end of the strap and then reattach it to the dog leash clips.  It's good to know that you did punch another hole off to the side and it works for you.  Did you do it yourself with a leather punch?


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks TBz, I was thinking of taking the strap to a leather "worker" to see if they could cut off about 6" off each end of the strap and then reattach it to the dog leash clips.  It's good to know that you did punch another hole off to the side and it works for you.  Did you do it yourself with a leather punch?




Yes I bought one from eBay for about $10. It has come In handy. However I think a leather shop should be able to do that for you pretty I expensively and it will probably look better. I'm not crazy about my strap being doubled like it is. This is how I have it on my small satchel.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Great picture of your method of doubling the strap!!  I will study that and give it a try.  When I did it I ended up with both clasps at the same end and they rubbed together, which I didn't like.  

I have been going through EBay looking at older cheaper bags with straps that I think might work but haven't come up with anything yet.  I may just do what you've just done!! Or, like so many of you ladies, just take the strap off and use the handles.

For some reason my husband just loves this bag!!  He says it looks just like a jewel, and I guess it does look like a Ruby...kind of funny actually, his reaction to this bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Great picture of your method of doubling the strap!!  I will study that and give it a try.  When I did it I ended up with both clasps at the same end and they rubbed together, which I didn't like.
> 
> I have been going through EBay looking at older cheaper bags with straps that I think might work but haven't come up with anything yet.  I may just do what you've just done!! Or, like so many of you ladies, just take the strap off and use the handles.
> 
> For some reason my husband just loves this bag!!  He says it looks just like a jewel, and I guess it does look like a Ruby...kind of funny actually...




Thank you! That's great that he loves the bag! Sometimes that's half the battle. 
Here's a video from a lovely fellow Dooneynista on how to do this strap treatment.

http://youtu.be/Wgj7LskmvMY 


Also if you search purse straps on eBay you can usually find a lot of sellers that are just selling straps. However for the same price you should be able to get it shortened at a leather shop.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

TBz  Thank you so much for this video!!!  Tomorrow I will  hopefully master this and I do like the look of the strap this way!  I was doing it all wrong when I tried it on my Florentine satchels and I finally just removed them.  I think doing this with my Stanwich will look great especially with the contrasting brown Tmoro strap which I absolutely love!

I did look for straps on EBay but found nothing that I liked or though would work so I will work with what I have.  Thanks again!!:urock:


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Actually, I would call it a raspberry/strawberry color in the daylight.  At night it's a red berry color.  I'd say the first two pictures are as close as I can get for now.
> 
> I might add that the Toledo leather on these new Smith Bags to me doesn't resemble the Toledo leather of old at all. Of course this particular bag is pebbled leather and maybe that makes it thicker  and more  soft and pliable  but the new Toledo leather is so much stiffer that I'm thinking that maybe they are using a different process or it's being made by different tanners using a different method.  Just my opinion as I don't have one of the regular non pebbled older Toledo bags.



I agree there is a difference between my hobos from last year and my new sophie Toledo. I love both but the older leather is definitely softer. I think the new leather will soften a bit. Sue said it won't but sometimes I notice they don't know a bag as well as someone who is using it daily.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I agree there is a difference between my hobos from last year and my new sophie Toledo. I love both but the older leather is definitely softer. I think the new leather will soften a bit. *Sue said it won't but sometimes I notice they don't know a bag as well as someone who is using it daily*.



That's true.  I carried my Sophie for about a week and she is much softer already.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I'm on here a lot but normally don't post too often. But I had to share my latest eBay find. Large flo in crimson for $90 [emoji7] smooth all over texture and nothing wrong with it but a few wrinkles near the left bottom corner where it looks like dye set a little different. I doesn't bother me for the price I got her for. I have wanted something in this color for a while and it's perfect for fall!


----------



## Trudysmom

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3144753
> 
> I'm on here a lot but normally don't post too often. But I had to share my latest eBay find. Large flo in crimson for $90 [emoji7] smooth all over texture and nothing wrong with it but a few wrinkles near the left bottom corner where it looks like dye set a little different. I doesn't bother me for the price I got her for. I have wanted something in this color for a while and it's perfect for fall!


A beautiful satchel and crimson is gorgeous! I have very few bags that are not flo bags. My favorite.


----------



## lovethatduck

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3144753
> 
> I'm on here a lot but normally don't post too often. But I had to share my latest eBay find. Large flo in crimson for $90 [emoji7] smooth all over texture and nothing wrong with it but a few wrinkles near the left bottom corner where it looks like dye set a little different. I doesn't bother me for the price I got her for. I have wanted something in this color for a while and it's perfect for fall!



Great buy for a great looking handbag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> That's true.  I carried my Sophie for about a week and she is much softer already.


 

Wow, she's draping beautifully..


----------



## handbaghuntress

Thanks [emoji4] I love it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3144753
> 
> I'm on here a lot but normally don't post too often. But I had to share my latest eBay find. Large flo in crimson for $90 [emoji7] smooth all over texture and nothing wrong with it but a few wrinkles near the left bottom corner where it looks like dye set a little different. I doesn't bother me for the price I got her for. I have wanted something in this color for a while and it's perfect for fall!


 
You got yourself a beauty and for that price!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> TBz  Thank you so much for this video!!!  Tomorrow I will  hopefully master this and I do like the look of the strap this way!  I was doing it all wrong when I tried it on my Florentine satchels and I finally just removed them.  I think doing this with my Stanwich will look great especially with the contrasting brown Tmoro strap which I absolutely love!
> 
> I did look for straps on EBay but found nothing that I liked or though would work so I will work with what I have.  Thanks again!!:urock:




You're very welcome. I hope you like it when it's done. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That's true.  I carried my Sophie for about a week and she is much softer already.




Wow she's really looking pretty perfect [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3144753
> 
> I'm on here a lot but normally don't post too often. But I had to share my latest eBay find. Large flo in crimson for $90 [emoji7] smooth all over texture and nothing wrong with it but a few wrinkles near the left bottom corner where it looks like dye set a little different. I doesn't bother me for the price I got her for. I have wanted something in this color for a while and it's perfect for fall!




Gorgeous bag and what a deal! This is my favorite color in handbags. I just got my Crimson flos out and I can't wait to wear them. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! That's great that he loves the bag! Sometimes that's half the battle.
> Here's a video from a lovely fellow Dooneynista on how to do this strap treatment.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Wgj7LskmvMY
> 
> 
> Also if you search purse straps on eBay you can usually find a lot of sellers that are just selling straps. However for the same price you should be able to get it shortened at a leather shop.


 
I followed the instructions on the you tube video and she  looks great thanks!!  I can make the decision whether or not I now want to wear her strapless.  I don't think I will poke a new hole in this particular strap but most likely will in the others.  My husband thinks I 'll catch the latch on something and scratch  something with it but I'll be careful.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hello Ladies,

Well, here I am again with another winner from EBay.  This is a dillen (I believe) drawstring pouch and I absolutely love it!!    It is in PERFECT condition and I can't believe I almost didn't buy it!!  I got it for $105 and even hubby, when I pulled it out of just a shipping bag, (he couldn't believe there was a full sized bag inside) was amazed!!  The color is perfect,  clean inside, the leather is perfect and the strap is perfect!!    I don't know what color it was called, kind of a dark saddle with Tmoro trim.  Doesn't appear that it was ever used and it smells luscious!!!  This is my very first drawstring (of sorts) as I just couldn't decide what I wanted.  This fits the bill!!  Take a look....

I just wanted to add, that it's funny that when some sellers take pictures they might get a little too close to certain areas of the bag and defects that aren't there seem to appear.  I though that I saw one or two flaws  that were obviously just the camera and the lighting and there is absolutely nothing there!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice find, HG!   I own that pebble grain hobo in t'moro and bone.  It's a great bag.

ETA--OK, maybe I don't.     I notice that my bags have the metal logo plate on the front, but still very similar to your bag.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well, here I am again with another winner from EBay.  This is a dillen (I believe) drawstring pouch and I absolutely love it!!    It is in PERFECT condition and I can't believe I almost didn't buy it!!  I got it for $105 and even hubby, when I pulled it out of just a shipping bag, (he couldn't believe there was a full sized bag inside) was amazed!!  The color is perfect,  clean inside, the leather is perfect and the strap is perfect!!    I don't know what color it was called, kind of a dark saddle with Tmoro trim.  Doesn't appear that it was ever used and it smells luscious!!!  This is my very first drawstring (of sorts) as I just couldn't decide what I wanted.  This fits the bill!!  Take a look....
> 
> I just wanted to add, that it's funny that when some sellers take pictures they might get a little too close to certain areas of the bag and defects that aren't there seem to appear.  I though that I saw one or two flaws  that were obviously just the camera and the lighting and there is absolutely nothing there!!


 
Great score GF!
It looks in excellent condition and the color is just yummy!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well, here I am again with another winner from EBay.  This is a dillen (I believe) drawstring pouch and I absolutely love it!!    It is in PERFECT condition and I can't believe I almost didn't buy it!!  I got it for $105 and even hubby, when I pulled it out of just a shipping bag, (he couldn't believe there was a full sized bag inside) was amazed!!  The color is perfect,  clean inside, the leather is perfect and the strap is perfect!!    I don't know what color it was called, kind of a dark saddle with Tmoro trim.  Doesn't appear that it was ever used and it smells luscious!!!  This is my very first drawstring (of sorts) as I just couldn't decide what I wanted.  This fits the bill!!  Take a look....
> 
> I just wanted to add, that it's funny that when some sellers take pictures they might get a little too close to certain areas of the bag and defects that aren't there seem to appear.  I though that I saw one or two flaws  that were obviously just the camera and the lighting and there is absolutely nothing there!!



Great find! You have such good luck on Ebay.  Love the leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG*:  great score.  Love your new bag and it looks perfect.  Enjoy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

As you ladies know... I'm not a huge accessory girl, especially for wallets and stuff but I had been looking for an Olive piece and won the bid last night on a new with tags, pebbled leather Olive Zip around wallet at a great price! I'm so excited, so thought I'd share.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> As you ladies know... I'm not a huge accessory girl, especially for wallets and stuff but I had been looking for an Olive piece and won the bid last night on a new with tags, pebbled leather Olive Zip around wallet at a great price! I'm so excited, so thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3165601


 
I think I've got the same one in marine.  Mine is pink inside.  I know you'll love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I think I've got the same one in marine.  Mine is pink inside.  I know you'll love it!!




Ahhh, I bet marine is pretty. I have a couple more Zip arounds but no pebbled. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well, here I am again with another winner from EBay.  This is a dillen (I believe) drawstring pouch and I absolutely love it!!    It is in PERFECT condition and I can't believe I almost didn't buy it!!  I got it for $105 and even hubby, when I pulled it out of just a shipping bag, (he couldn't believe there was a full sized bag inside) was amazed!!  The color is perfect,  clean inside, the leather is perfect and the strap is perfect!!    I don't know what color it was called, kind of a dark saddle with Tmoro trim.  Doesn't appear that it was ever used and it smells luscious!!!  This is my very first drawstring (of sorts) as I just couldn't decide what I wanted.  This fits the bill!!  Take a look....
> 
> I just wanted to add, that it's funny that when some sellers take pictures they might get a little too close to certain areas of the bag and defects that aren't there seem to appear.  I though that I saw one or two flaws  that were obviously just the camera and the lighting and there is absolutely nothing there!!




Gorgeous bag HG! I love the color combination and that strap is gorgeous with the buckles. I wish Dooney would do more of those.  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> As you ladies know... I'm not a huge accessory girl, especially for wallets and stuff but I had been looking for an Olive piece and won the bid last night on a new with tags, pebbled leather Olive Zip around wallet at a great price! I'm so excited, so thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3165601




Oh so pretty! I just love the olive so much. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> As you ladies know... I'm not a huge accessory girl, especially for wallets and stuff but I had been looking for an Olive piece and won the bid last night on a new with tags, pebbled leather Olive Zip around wallet at a great price! I'm so excited, so thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 3165601



Yeah!   You know I loves me some matchin' wallets.   Good job, PTB.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you ladies, I will be taking Miss Slouch out for her debut in a day or so.  So far so good with the EBay buys but each bag I buy, I ask myself is this going to be the one.. (dud).. but now yet!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag HG! I love the color combination and that strap is gorgeous with the buckles. I wish Dooney would do more of those.  Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice find, HG!   I own that pebble grain hobo in t'moro and bone.  It's a great bag.
> 
> ETA--OK, maybe I don't.     I notice that my bags have the metal logo plate on the front, but still very similar to your bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Great score GF!
> It looks in excellent condition and the color is just yummy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Great find! You have such good luck on Ebay.  Love the
> 
> leather.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG*:  great score.  Love your new bag and it looks perfect.  Enjoy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi Again Ladies,

When I ordered the drawstring slouch pictured above I had been obsessing between that one and a Florentine blk\blk tear drop hobo so....a day after, I ordered that one too. Well, it came today and it is a beauty.  Beautiful, flawless all black, soft Florentine in excellent condition.  It's smaller than I thought it would be which is good, actually for me it is exactly the right size.  Clean inside and smells great. The zipper is a little stiff but I've put some candle wax on it as that has worked for me before to sort of make the zipper slide a bit easier.  And MiaBorsa, you mentioned that the opening was a little small for you and it was hard to get into and I can see your point but as I don't really carry much and it's nice and narrow against my body,  I am pleased.    Every other bag in this style I've seen on EBay has been in the dillen leather with the contrasting trim  (which I liked too) but when I saw this one it just looked so rich in the all black.  I think I paid a little too much for this one, but I am fine with it as it is in perfect condition and I didn't  have any black Florentine yet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Again Ladies,
> 
> When I ordered the drawstring slouch pictured above I had been obsessing between that one and a Florentine blk\blk tear drop hobo so....a day after, I ordered that one too. Well, it came today and it is a beauty.  Beautiful, flawless all black, soft Florentine in excellent condition.  It's smaller than I thought it would be which is good, actually for me it is exactly the right size.  Clean inside and smells great. The zipper is a little stiff but I've put some candle wax on it as that has worked for me before to sort of make the zipper slide a bit easier.  And MiaBorsa, you mentioned that the opening was a little small for you and it was hard to get into and I can see your point but as I don't really carry much and it's nice and narrow against my body,  I am pleased.    Every other bag in this style I've seen on EBay has been in the dillen leather with the contrasting trim  (which I liked too) but when I saw this one it just looked so rich in the all black.  I think I paid a little too much for this one, but I am fine with it as it is in perfect condition and I didn't  have any black Florentine yet.


Gorgeous find HG! I can see why you could not pass that one up.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Again Ladies,
> 
> When I ordered the drawstring slouch pictured above I had been obsessing between that one and a Florentine blk\blk tear drop hobo so....a day after, I ordered that one too. Well, it came today and it is a beauty.  Beautiful, flawless all black, soft Florentine in excellent condition.  It's smaller than I thought it would be which is good, actually for me it is exactly the right size.  Clean inside and smells great. The zipper is a little stiff but I've put some candle wax on it as that has worked for me before to sort of make the zipper slide a bit easier.  And MiaBorsa, you mentioned that the opening was a little small for you and it was hard to get into and I can see your point but as I don't really carry much and it's nice and narrow against my body,  I am pleased.    Every other bag in this style I've seen on EBay has been in the dillen leather with the contrasting trim  (which I liked too) but when I saw this one it just looked so rich in the all black.  I think I paid a little too much for this one, but I am fine with it as it is in perfect condition and I didn't  have any black Florentine yet.


That is a great looking bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Again Ladies,
> 
> When I ordered the drawstring slouch pictured above I had been obsessing between that one and a Florentine blk\blk tear drop hobo so....a day after, I ordered that one too. Well, it came today and it is a beauty.  Beautiful, flawless all black, soft Florentine in excellent condition.  It's smaller than I thought it would be which is good, actually for me it is exactly the right size.  Clean inside and smells great. The zipper is a little stiff but I've put some candle wax on it as that has worked for me before to sort of make the zipper slide a bit easier.  And MiaBorsa, you mentioned that the opening was a little small for you and it was hard to get into and I can see your point but as I don't really carry much and it's nice and narrow against my body,  I am pleased.    Every other bag in this style I've seen on EBay has been in the dillen leather with the contrasting trim  (which I liked too) but when I saw this one it just looked so rich in the all black.  I think I paid a little too much for this one, but I am fine with it as it is in perfect condition and I didn't  have any black Florentine yet.


She is absolutely beautiful, HG.      I believe the Teardrop Hobo bag is Dillen leather, with Florentine Vachetta trim.   She is stunning in the all black.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Gorgeous find HG! I can see why you could not pass that one up.


 
Thanks, no I couldn't!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> That is a great looking bag.


 
Thanks, I really do love it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> She is absolutely beautiful, HG.      I believe the Teardrop Hobo bag is Dillen leather, with Florentine Vachetta trim.   She is stunning in the all black.


 
 MB, So you think this is just a very smooth Dillen and they never made it in Florentine?   If it is it's absolutely smooth, I've never seen pebbled leather so smooth, the entire bag..  The lining is sort of a brown & white tiny check, not the usual pink gingham.  The key keeper is leather.  I was wondering why there wasn't even one scratch or  gouge on it.  My lucky day I guess!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> MB, So you think this is just a very smooth Dillen and they never made it in Florentine?   If it is it's absolutely smooth, I've never seen pebbled leather so smooth, the entire bag..  The lining is sort of a brown & white tiny check, not the usual pink gingham.  The key keeper is leather.  I was wondering why there wasn't even one scratch or  gouge on it.  My lucky day I guess!!



To my knowledge, the Teardrop Hobo was never produced in Florentine leather, only in the smooth Dillen with Florentine Vachetta trim  (hence the leather tag stating "Florentine Vachetta").  One giveaway would be whether there is the green suede "collar"  inside the bag.   Some Dillen bags were entirely smooth, almost like glove leather.   Your bag is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  Mia is right.  The all black teardrop hobo is Dillen leather with Florentine trim.   I have the same bag.  Enjoy yours,  it's really very sharp looking.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> To my knowledge, the Teardrop Hobo was never produced in Florentine leather, only in the smooth Dillen with Florentine Vachetta trim  (hence the leather tag stating "Florentine Vachetta").  One giveaway would be whether there is the green suede "collar"  inside the bag.   Some Dillen bags were entirely smooth, almost like glove leather.   Your bag is absolutely beautiful!


 

Well, I had no idea that there was Dillen leather that was as smooth as Florentine!!  Good to know.  There is no green suede inside the bag.  Were just certain colors extremely smooth or just the black, but  I have seen many noticeably  pebbled Dillen teardrops on EBay,  perhaps it was just the all back?  Thanks for the correct information.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG:*  Mia is right.  The all black teardrop hobo is Dillen leather with Florentine trim.   I have the same bag.  Enjoy yours,  it's really very sharp looking.


 
Thanks,   knowing it's actually Dillen will make me less afraid to use it and as I think I said earlier I was so surprised that thinking it was Florentine that there wasn't a scratch anywhere.  I can see now why the seller listed it as Florentine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I had no idea that there was Dillen leather that was as smooth as Florentine!!  Good to know.  There is no green suede inside the bag.  Were just certain colors extremely smooth or just the black, but  I have seen many noticeably  pebbled Dillen teardrops on EBay,  perhaps it was just the all back?  Thanks for the correct information.



Some Dillen was definitely more pebbled than others.  To further complicate matters, there is a Dillen II leather as well.  

You're welcome.  I hope I didn't sound like a know-it-all, but I hate to think that bags may be misrepresented by sellers.   Your bag is not part of the newer Florentine collection, but it is a stunning Dillen bag.      (I say "newer" Florentine because there was a previous Florentine Vachetta collection.  Those bags were made entirely of Florentine Vachetta leather and had a slightly glossy finish.)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Some Dillen was definitely more pebbled than others.  To further complicate matters, there is a Dillen II leather as well.
> 
> You're welcome.  I hope I didn't sound like a know-it-all, but I hate to think that bags may be misrepresented by sellers.   Your bag is not part of the newer Florentine collection, but it is a stunning Dillen bag.      (I say "newer" Florentine because there was a previous Florentine Vachetta collection.  Those bags were made entirely of Florentine Vachetta leather and had a slightly glossy finish.)


 

No,No, I absolutely do appreciate being set straight about a bag that I own!!  I know I can count on you girls to straighten out a novice like me!!  Actually, I would think that smooth Dillen would be prized as it looks like Florentine but can stand up to fingernails and everyday use!!  

There is a lot to learn about these leathers and I wouldn't mind finding a navy in this style and lovely smooth leather.  Was it only the black that came as a monotone?


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> No,No, I absolutely do appreciate being set straight about a bag that I own!!  I know I can count on you girls to straighten out a novice like me!!  Actually, I would think that smooth Dillen would be prized as it looks like Florentine but can stand up to fingernails and everyday use!!
> 
> There is a lot to learn about these leathers and I wouldn't mind finding a navy in this style and lovely smooth leather.  Was it only the black that came as a monotone?



I can't recall any other color having tonal trim except the black.  The bag was made in a few leather animal prints, too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've been getting lucky on the Bay lately for hard to find items I've been looking for. I just picked up this New with Tags Multi Shiny It wallet. This is it for me as far as accessories. I'm whole now. [emoji16] Im really not an accessory girl but I recently put my bag organizers away and attempting to try pouches, wallets, cosmetic cases, etc as a way of organizing my bag.  

I'm a little bummed because my Olive Pebbled Leather Zippy wallet hasn't shipped and I won the bid on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been getting lucky on the Bay lately for hard to find items I've been looking for. I just picked up this New with Tags Multi Shiny It wallet. This is it for me as far as accessories. I'm whole now. [emoji16] Im really not an accessory girl but I recently put my bag organizers away and attempting to try pouches, wallets, cosmetic cases, etc as a way of organizing my bag.
> 
> I'm a little bummed because my Olive Pebbled Leather Zippy wallet hasn't shipped and I won the bid on Wednesday morning.
> View attachment 3168644




This is so cute! Congrats Pcan! Hopefully your wallet will ship soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> This is so cute! Congrats Pcan! Hopefully your wallet will ship soon.




Thanks TB! Since I'm so plain Jane with my bags, thought this colorful piece would spruce them up a bit since I don't do charms, scarves, etc.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been getting lucky on the Bay lately for hard to find items I've been looking for. I just picked up this New with Tags Multi Shiny It wallet. This is it for me as far as accessories. I'm whole now. [emoji16] Im really not an accessory girl but I recently put my bag organizers away and attempting to try pouches, wallets, cosmetic cases, etc as a way of organizing my bag.
> 
> I'm a little bummed because my Olive Pebbled Leather Zippy wallet hasn't shipped and I won the bid on Wednesday morning.
> View attachment 3168644


Very pretty pouch. I use my purse organizer just to hold my pouches since it keeps it all nice and smooth on the outside of the bag. I love using pouches.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB! Since I'm so plain Jane with my bags, thought this colorful piece would spruce them up a bit since I don't do charms, scarves, etc.




Oh you're no plain Jane! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've been getting lucky on the Bay lately for hard to find items I've been looking for. I just picked up this New with Tags Multi Shiny It wallet. This is it for me as far as accessories. I'm whole now. [emoji16] Im really not an accessory girl but I recently put my bag organizers away and attempting to try pouches, wallets, cosmetic cases, etc as a way of organizing my bag.
> 
> I'm a little bummed because my Olive Pebbled Leather Zippy wallet hasn't shipped and I won the bid on Wednesday morning.
> View attachment 3168644



So cute.  I love the It pieces.   Did your olive zippy ship yet?


----------



## Purseaholic6

Here is mine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute.  I love the It pieces.   Did your olive zippy ship yet?




Thanks GF, NO it did not..[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I'm so upset. I even emailed her but no response.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF, NO it did not..[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I'm so upset. I even emailed her but no response.



Aw, sorry about that.   Don't be upset; you never know what the story is.  Maybe the seller had some family tragedy or something.  I know you are anxious to get your new piece, though.  Hopefully it will ship soon.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Purseaholic6 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 3169392


 Pretty, Pretty


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, sorry about that.   Don't be upset; you never know what the story is.  Maybe the seller had some family tragedy or something.  I know you are anxious to get your new piece, though.  Hopefully it will ship soon.


 
Check the seller's feedback, if it' sgood then I'm sure everything will be OK.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF, NO it did not..[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. I'm so upset. I even emailed her but no response.


Don't worry yet. Just think.....It's kind of like when a certain someone posts a picture of a paper bag and tells her gal pals more to come and then she keeps them hanging on the hook in suspense while she is off sipping a margarita somewhere. You know what I mean girlie.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Don't worry yet. Just think.....It's kind of like when a certain someone posts a picture of a paper bag and tells her gal pals more to come and then she keeps them hanging on the hook in suspense while she is off sipping a margarita somewhere. You know what I mean girlie.




LMBO!!! Just stop!!! That was old news, this is new news. Lol. 

There is a difference between the paper bag situation and the wallet situation. The paper bag situation is one that I spent my money on and I have my items. The wallet, I spent money on and don't have my items. But I guess I just need to wait. It's not the fact that it hasn't shipped but the fact that there's no communication. I do understand things happen.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! Just stop!!! That was old news, this is new news. Lol.
> 
> There is a difference between the paper bag situation and the wallet situation. The paper bag situation is one that I spent my money on and I have my items. The wallet, I spent money on and don't have my items. But I guess I just need to wait. It's not the fact that it hasn't shipped but the fact that there's no communication. I do understand things happen.



We know the feeling, girl.  I know I said "be patient," but I never am.  HAHAHA!   

I'm like "GIMMEEEE MY :censor: STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUFFF!!"    ullhair:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Olive Zip Around finally showed up... I had totally forgot I had this Olive Drawstring. Though I'm not matchy, matchy... She's the perfect match.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around finally showed up... I had totally forgot I had this Olive Drawstring. Though I'm not matchy, matchy... She's the perfect match.
> 
> View attachment 3171399
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171400


 
So glad she finally showed up, a match made in heaven!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around finally showed up... I had totally forgot I had this Olive Drawstring. Though I'm not matchy, matchy... She's the perfect match.
> 
> View attachment 3171399
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171400


Nice photos P!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  perfect together.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around finally showed up... I had totally forgot I had this Olive Drawstring. Though I'm not matchy, matchy... She's the perfect match.
> 
> View attachment 3171399
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171400


They are so pretty together.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi,

I just stumbled upon this listing, what do you guys think??!.  From China and the feedback isn't so good but the bag itself sure look nice.  Would anyone dare to try?  How could they make these for $15 dollars; maybe they are using left over pieces of Dooney leather, they are constructed from small pieces....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-HOT-Ge...=1&rkt=6&sd=301785851572&_trksid=bvizzzzzzOkz

It appears they were selling a clutch before and this bag must be new because all the sales took place in the last several days so no feedback available for this particular bag yet....I am intrigued.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just stumbled upon this listing, what do you guys think??!.  From China and the feedback isn't so good but the bag itself sure look nice.  Would anyone dare to try?  How could they make these for $15 dollars; maybe they are using left over pieces of Dooney leather, they are constructed from small pieces....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-HOT-Ge...=1&rkt=6&sd=301785851572&_trksid=bvizzzzzzOkz
> 
> It appears they were selling a clutch before and this bag must be new because all the sales took place in the last several days so no feedback available for this particular bag yet....I am intrigued.......



What makes you say Dooney leather?   Personally I wouldn't buy, but that is an unbelievable price for a leather bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Oh, I was just making a silly joke that since the bags look like they're made from small pieces or scraps, that they might just be using scraps from the Dooney handbag factory. I do realize that the leather comes from Italy but the bags are actually crafted in China if I'm not mistaken.  Actually though, the bag is quite pretty.  I don't think I'd try one myself though.  Just ignore me....


----------



## chelsso

My lovely, new-to-me Miss Smith! Snagged her for a whopping $115! :glee!:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*chelsso:  Beautiful new  (to you) handbag.  Love that rich chestnut color.  Enjoy.*


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Me too, love the Chestnut!!  Enjoy her!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh, I was just making a silly joke that since the bags look like they're made from small pieces or scraps, that they might just be using scraps from the Dooney handbag factory. I do realize that the leather comes from Italy but the bags are actually crafted in China if I'm not mistaken.  Actually though, the bag is quite pretty.  I don't think I'd try one myself though.  Just ignore me....



  I wouldn't ignore you, HG!!   I was just wondering if the description referenced Dooney someplace.  Duh.  

Sorry; I'm out of it as usual!!   :weird:   It is a cute looking bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

chelsso said:


> My lovely, new-to-me Miss Smith! Snagged her for a whopping $115! :glee!:



SCORE!!   She's a beauty, congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

chelsso said:


> My lovely, new-to-me Miss Smith! Snagged her for a whopping $115! :glee!:


That is one beautiful bag C! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

chelsso said:


> My lovely, new-to-me Miss Smith! Snagged her for a whopping $115! :glee!:


Beautiful bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just stumbled upon this listing, what do you guys think??!.  From China and the feedback isn't so good but the bag itself sure look nice.  Would anyone dare to try?  How could they make these for $15 dollars; maybe they are using left over pieces of Dooney leather, they are constructed from small pieces....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-HOT-Genuine-Leather-Women-Vintage-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Messenger-Bags-With/151853099988?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Dfd9dcecf453b47b5883a99cda4fb0c60%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D301785851572&_trksid=bvizzzzzzOkz
> 
> It appears they were selling a clutch before and this bag must be new because all the sales took place in the last several days so no feedback available for this particular bag yet....I am intrigued.......


 

Well Ok, my curiosity got the better of me and I ordered one of these bags in brown.  I had
Googled e-packet shipping so the free shipping was on the up & up as  I have never ordered from China before; I have ordered from Japan before, live bulbs and their shipping is very fast and expensive which is understandable with live product.   I figure, what's $15.55 cents??  Will let you know what I get, will be sometime in early Dec.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well Ok, my curiosity got the better of me and I ordered one of these bags in brown.  I had
> Googled e-packet shipping so the free shipping was on the up & up as  I have never ordered from China before; I have ordered from Japan before, live bulbs and their shipping is very fast and expensive which is understandable with live product.   I figure, what's $15.55 cents??  Will let you know what I get, will be sometime in early Dec.


Interesting find H. Based on their description, I wonder if HOT means stolen.  Seems too good to be true.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, I think they might be selling these directly from some factory, might even be a factory that makes brand name bags that end up in the U.S.

  Anyway, they have already mailed it and I should have  by the end of Nov.  Since I placed my order today, there  have been  another 15  more ordered and their total ordered the last time I looked was 392 with over 700 people watching.  I guess I'm not the only one who is intrigued.  Let's hope their definition of HOT has a different meaning,  I guess I'm the only one here who is willing to possibly waste $15 and like I say, my curiosity got the better of me, I gots to know!!!


----------



## G.Allyn

H, if anything this will be a great bag to carry where a 'good D&B' bag would get scratched.


----------



## BlazenHsss

There's a large lavender Florentine Satchel for buy it now $150 on eBay.
And a large red one as well.
Just tossing this out here....


----------



## RuedeNesle

chelsso said:


> My lovely, new-to-me Miss Smith! Snagged her for a whopping $115! :glee!:



What a beautiful bag! 

Congrats on a great ebay find!


----------



## jeep317

Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?

Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!





She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hey, she's cute!!  She looks just like new, and I do love the plum color!!  Not bad after all!! I'd say you got a good deal after all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?
> 
> Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!



She's gorgeous.  A spritz of Lysol spray and let it air out.


----------



## jeep317

Any tips for getting ink stains out of the lining? The dirt stains came out with some dawn on a wet cloth but the ink stains are in it to win it. 

And I should have photographed her before I cleaned her, but I was too grossed out. She looks purty now though. I hope the trim stays supple, it was really dry & dirty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?
> 
> Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!




Hi J!

She's beautiful!  I'm happy you were able to clean her up! As far as how to get out ink stains, I wish I knew!  I bought a Maxx New bag on ebay and the sides of the zipper pocket were full of ink stains.  Fortunately you can't see them unless you turn the pocket inside out, and I only use that pocket for hand wipes and lens cleaners.  It's my "bus bag" when I pick up the grandkids at school, so I'm okay with it.  But I think the Seller should have disclosed the ink stains.  She said "Please take a look at the pictures", but she didn't post pictures of the ink stains.

I hope you enjoy carrying Ms. Plum Shelby!


----------



## G.Allyn

jeep317 said:


> Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?
> 
> Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!


jeep317, that is one beautiful bag.  This is the opposite of the kind of seller I am on eBay.  I stopped selling my 'like new' D&B bags after someone told eBay/PayPal I was selling new/fake bags instead of a used bag as I advertised.

I am just pointing out, that bad sellers end up being so nasty to honest good sellers, who are just making room for the new range of styles and colors from D&B and end up no longer selling on eBay.  This lets the sellers who don't care about the state of the item and how they ship it, be the increasingly common seller on eBay. 

I mail my things in new tissue and in new boxes as a way to let the buyer know I appreciate their business and it ends up biting me in the (you know what).  Sorry to all of you who have had to listen to my rant over and over.  I need to let it go.


----------



## Suzwhat

jeep317 said:


> Any tips for getting ink stains out of the lining? The dirt stains came out with some dawn on a wet cloth but the ink stains are in it to win it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I should have photographed her before I cleaned her, but I was too grossed out. She looks purty now though. I hope the trim stays supple, it was really dry & dirty.




Jeep317 - I found this video using rubbing alcohol.  Not sure if your lining will pull out.

http://youtu.be/un3t0sFXEKE


----------



## MrsKC

jeep317 said:


> Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?
> 
> Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!


she is gorgeous!!


----------



## jeep317

G.Allyn said:


> jeep317, that is one beautiful bag.  This is the opposite of the kind of seller I am on eBay.  I stopped selling my 'like new' D&B bags after someone told eBay/PayPal I was selling new/fake bags instead of a used bag as I advertised.
> 
> I am just pointing out, that bad sellers end up being so nasty to honest good sellers, who are just making room for the new range of styles and colors from D&B and end up no longer selling on eBay.  This lets the sellers who don't care about the state of the item and how they ship it, be the increasingly common seller on eBay.
> 
> I mail my things in new tissue and in new boxes as a way to let the buyer know I appreciate their business and it ends up biting me in the (you know what).  Sorry to all of you who have had to listen to my rant over and over.  I need to let it go.



I don't know that she was a "bad seller" or even intentionally deceitful. Some people just don't take care. It's not like I'm going to complain or even leave bad feedback. Just venting & glad she cleaned up nicely. I mean, I got what I paid for after all.


----------



## oldbaglover

I viewed the video and that person was lucky the ink marks on the lining were small. I have seen linings in bags that were heavily stained like if a Sharpie leaked all over.  I bought a used Brahmin not long ago and had trouble removing all the ink stains from the velvet type lining but the bags leather is beautiful.


----------



## G.Allyn

jeep317 said:


> I don't know that she was a "bad seller" or even intentionally deceitful. Some people just don't take care. It's not like I'm going to complain or even leave bad feedback. Just venting & glad she cleaned up nicely. I mean, I got what I paid for after all.


jeep317 Woops!  I meant to say bad BUYER.  Meaning I sold a used D&B handbag, which to her looked brand new, so she thought I was selling a new fake bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Any tips for getting ink stains out of the lining? The dirt stains came out with some dawn on a wet cloth but the ink stains are in it to win it.
> 
> And I should have photographed her before I cleaned her, but I was too grossed out. She looks purty now though. I hope the trim stays supple, it was really dry & dirty.


I have used Fast Orange Smooth Hand Cleaner on ink stains. You can find it in Home Depot, Lowes, AutoZone...They have 7.5 oz bottles that are reasonably priced. Just be careful and try on small spot. You have to work it into the stain then rinse it out with water. Hopefully the bag lining will pull out of bag to attempt this. Worth a shot.


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?
> 
> Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!


Very pretty color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Can I just say grrrrr!!!! Why do people list things in very good, barely used condition and then send you a filthy, heavily used bag? I mean how hard is it to empty out your cracker crumbs & hair first?
> 
> Anyway, after an hour of vacuuming, cleaning, & conditioning here is my $125 Shelby Shopper in Plum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's stuffed full of towels because to add further insult she came shoved flat in a box. I do love her Plum-iness!


What a great color. Nice photo too. I can't believe some of these stories I read about eBay bags. These sellers have unbelievable nerve. I am always astonished at the condition or way some of these folks sell merchandise. No class......not much else to say.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> What a great color. Nice photo too. I can't believe some of these stories I read about eBay bags. These sellers have unbelievable nerve. I am always astonished at the condition or way some of these folks sell merchandise. No class......not much else to say.



And I on the other hand, have had great luck with my EBay purchases.  And yes, I got the perfumed bag but with the use of aquarium charcoal the smell is mostly gone.  I have bought 10 bags that have been in surprisingly perfect condition; maybe I have just been lucky. The most recent bag I received was a dud though, the wrong bag with a missing part and it wasn't the bag that was listed in the auction add but the seller was very apologetic and perfectly helpful with my return and I encountered no problems at all.  So, I would and will definitely continue to buy these bags that I missed and can't find!   Of course, I do buy things other than bags, (believe it or not )  and all good. This is just my experience though and I can see where some people might  be discouraged.


----------



## BlazenHsss

I just had an Ebayer tell me the small Florentine Bone Satchel she is selling, retailed for over $495.
Uh...No.
Sigh.


----------



## Robicslady

Also try hairspray to dissolve ink stains on fabric.


----------



## momjules

Hello    I have a question. Can someone explain the selling side of eBay? Is there a cost to eBay and PayPal or how does one go about selling a bag? Sometimes I think I want to sell a bag or two and sometimes I back off because I surely don't know what I'm doing


----------



## handbaghuntress

momjules said:


> Hello    I have a question. Can someone explain the selling side of eBay? Is there a cost to eBay and PayPal or how does one go about selling a bag? Sometimes I think I want to sell a bag or two and sometimes I back off because I surely don't know what I'm doing




I buy and sell on eBay all the time. There is a fee when the item you list sells, I think it's around 15% now but the feed don't come out right when you sell it, it's usually around a month later. They send you an invoice two weeks before they take the fees from your PayPal account. Normally no fees to list an item even new sellers get 10 free listings a month.


----------



## momjules

Thank you.   So it takes a while to complete a transaction? 
Maybe consignment would be easier?


----------



## handbaghuntress

It really doesn't take long. All I do is when I sell a bag I leave the fee amount in my paypal account so I don't even have to remember that it will be coming out. If you have the eBay app it literally takes about 10 minutes from start to finish to list an item. I've been selling on eBay since 07 and you would be surprised about the price certain bags and things go for that you have just laying around. [emoji4] any questions, feel free to ask. I'm more than willing to help


----------



## handbaghuntress

Also though new sellers they hold your money for the item that you sold until the item is delivered or up to ten days for the first 10 items you sell or 30 days which ever comes first. Just a precaution because they have scammers that sell things and never ship the item.


----------



## AnotherPurse

If anyone is looking for a Lolo this one doesn't look bad at all:  (PS posting here stops me from buying!!!). 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151914289495


----------



## momjules

Yes I understand the rules they have 
Some of my bags are new or like new that I never use and I would like to buy a new one and selling what is just sitting would make sense
Thank you for your help and taking the time to explain things to me


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Yes I understand the rules they have
> Some of my bags are new or like new that I never use and I would like to buy a new one and selling what is just sitting would make sense
> Thank you for your help and taking the time to explain things to me




There are a series of steps in creating a listing. I can't remember but I think it's pretty easy and eBay walks you through it. You can create the listing and save it and add to it later, so if you get stuck just save it and maybe call customer service for help. There also might be tutorials on eBay or YouTube. I usually creat my listings by finding a similar listing and hit then"sell one like this" button. However you have to be very careful and update everything to match your item. Good luck!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I have bought a few spectacular bags off a Dooney resale group on Facebook. 
Your investment is still protected through PayPal.
Might want to avoid all the fees and consider this route....


----------



## Julie Ann

AnotherPurse said:


> If anyone is looking for a Lolo this one doesn't look bad at all:  (PS posting here stops me from buying!!!).
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/151914289495


 
Hey keep posting your findings. LOL!! Ive only gotten lucky once, and that was a bag that said best offer. It was a bone colored Kingston bag, they had it priced at 160 with no registration or dust bag. I asked if they would take 120. The accepted. I was shocked!! its a perfect bag. Normal wear, plus it was free shipping!


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> Hey keep posting your findings. LOL!! Ive only gotten lucky once, and that was a bag that said best offer. It was a bone colored Kingston bag, they had it priced at 160 with no registration or dust bag. I asked if they would take 120. The accepted. I was shocked!! its a perfect bag. Normal wear, plus it was free shipping!




Wow great deal Julie! That's a lot of bag in gorgeous leather for that little money. [emoji4]


----------



## AnotherPurse

Wow!!! One deal but a great deal none the less. Patience pays off on eBay!


----------



## MelissaPurse

So my third Dooney bag arrived yesterday, I guess it turned out being a Christmas gift to myself[emoji4]...My first stanwich in florentine leather. Won it off eBay for $96  plus $10 for shipping so yep I think it was a steal. The seller stated she only used it once, the lining on the inside is pristine. The little scuff marks here and there I can tell it wasn't stored properly but nothing some rubbing won't bring back to life. I really love this style. Next on my list is the Mitchell or domed buckle satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Melissa:*  enjoy your beautiful new handbag.  It looks like it's in great condition and the price was a steal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3222221
> 
> View attachment 3222222
> 
> 
> So my third Dooney bag arrived yesterday, I guess it turned out being a Christmas gift to myself[emoji4]...My first stanwich in florentine leather. Won it off eBay for $96  plus $10 for shipping so yep I think it was a steal. The seller stated she only used it once, the lining on the inside is pristine. The little scuff marks here and there I can tell it wasn't stored properly but nothing some rubbing won't bring back to life. I really love this style. Next on my list is the Mitchell or domed buckle satchel.



Great score, MP!   Congrats and enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3222221
> 
> View attachment 3222222
> 
> 
> So my third Dooney bag arrived yesterday, I guess it turned out being a Christmas gift to myself[emoji4]...My first stanwich in florentine leather. Won it off eBay for $96  plus $10 for shipping so yep I think it was a steal. The seller stated she only used it once, the lining on the inside is pristine. The little scuff marks here and there I can tell it wasn't stored properly but nothing some rubbing won't bring back to life. I really love this style. Next on my list is the Mitchell or domed buckle satchel.




Sweet deal!  I love pre loved bags. It's almost like I can get right to wearing them rather than waiting for that first little mark to happen!  Congrats and love that color!


----------



## MelissaPurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Melissa:*  enjoy your beautiful new handbag.  It looks like it's in great condition and the price was a steal.







MiaBorsa said:


> Great score, MP!   Congrats and enjoy your new beauty!







AnotherPurse said:


> Sweet deal!  I love pre loved bags. It's almost like I can get right to wearing them rather than waiting for that first little mark to happen!  Congrats and love that color!




Thank you ladies! My sis loved the bag so much I gave it to her. Uggh she's lucky I love her. Not on the hunt for another one


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Melissa:*  what a good sister your are.  I'm sure you will find more treasures to love,


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3222221
> 
> View attachment 3222222
> 
> 
> So my third Dooney bag arrived yesterday, I guess it turned out being a Christmas gift to myself[emoji4]...My first stanwich in florentine leather. Won it off eBay for $96  plus $10 for shipping so yep I think it was a steal. The seller stated she only used it once, the lining on the inside is pristine. The little scuff marks here and there I can tell it wasn't stored properly but nothing some rubbing won't bring back to life. I really love this style. Next on my list is the Mitchell or domed buckle satchel.




Congrats Melissa! We are twins! I love my Stanwiches. You got an awesome deal on this one!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is Nubuck Buckley In Chestnut. I got a pretty good deal despite some scratches which the seller disclosed. It actually looks better than the pictures and I made her look even richer with Apple conditioner and then protected her with some apple guard spray. She is new with tags. I got her all loaded up and then decided that she's just too big. I should listen to PecanTannedBeauty! I already made a sales video. [emoji17]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  your new suede Buckley is beautiful.  I hope you will enjoy using it,  despite it's size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here is Nubuck Buckley In Chestnut. I got a pretty good deal despite some scratches which the seller disclosed. It actually looks better than the pictures and I made her look even richer with Apple conditioner and then protected her with some apple guard spray. She is new with tags. I got her all loaded up and then decided that she's just too big. I should listen to PecanTannedBeauty! I already made a sales video. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3223145



She's gorgeous, TB.   Sorry you find her too big, but I feel the same way about the Buckley.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Here is Nubuck Buckley In Chestnut. I got a pretty good deal despite some scratches which the seller disclosed. It actually looks better than the pictures and I made her look even richer with Apple conditioner and then protected her with some apple guard spray. She is new with tags. I got her all loaded up and then decided that she's just too big. I should listen to PecanTannedBeauty! I already made a sales video. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3223145


Your Nubuck Buckley is gorgeous. It is just an amazing bag and design.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here is Nubuck Buckley In Chestnut. I got a pretty good deal despite some scratches which the seller disclosed. It actually looks better than the pictures and I made her look even richer with Apple conditioner and then protected her with some apple guard spray. She is new with tags. I got her all loaded up and then decided that she's just too big. I should listen to PecanTannedBeauty! I already made a sales video. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3223145


Oh no TB, but it is gorgeous! Even if you sling it so it falls behind you a bit....it still feels too big? Now you are making me worry about the Buckley's I bought at the tent sale. I have not used one yet. I guess I better get a move on it so I will know if I too will need to post for sale. I hope not though. Such a bummer though.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Here is Nubuck Buckley In Chestnut. I got a pretty good deal despite some scratches which the seller disclosed. It actually looks better than the pictures and I made her look even richer with Apple conditioner and then protected her with some apple guard spray. She is new with tags. I got her all loaded up and then decided that she's just too big. I should listen to PecanTannedBeauty! I already made a sales video. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3223145


She is gorgeous, but I'm with you , a little too big for me as well! Someone will get a great bag that's all conditioned and ready to go and you can move on to the next one!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:*  your new suede Buckley is beautiful.  I hope you will enjoy using it,  despite it's size.




Thanks LJ! It is a gorgeous bag. If there are no takers I might just enjoy it. [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, TB.   Sorry you find her too big, but I feel the same way about the Buckley.




Thanks Sarah! I keep trying to make it work. I found a pair of boots in my closet to match so I might be okay, if no one is interested. 



Trudysmom said:


> Your Nubuck Buckley is gorgeous. It is just an amazing bag and design.




Thanks T! I know its one of your favorites because you have some beauties! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Oh no TB, but it is gorgeous! Even if you sling it so it falls behind you a bit....it still feels too big? Now you are making me worry about the Buckley's I bought at the tent sale. I have not used one yet. I guess I better get a move on it so I will know if I too will need to post for sale. I hope not though. Such a bummer though.




Thanks YD! I think I can definitely make this bag work. It is gorgeous.  I have tried it cinched and open. It becomes a little more compact when you cinch it. If no one is interested I'll definitely make it work! I'm sure you'll love yours. [emoji3]



Thatsmypurse said:


> She is gorgeous, but I'm with you , a little too big for me as well! Someone will get a great bag that's all conditioned and ready to go and you can move on to the next one!



Thanks TMP! I will make it work if no one is interested. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Here is Nubuck Buckley In Chestnut. I got a pretty good deal despite some scratches which the seller disclosed. It actually looks better than the pictures and I made her look even richer with Apple conditioner and then protected her with some apple guard spray. She is new with tags. I got her all loaded up and then decided that she's just too big. I should listen to PecanTannedBeauty! I already made a sales video. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3223145



She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> She is gorgeous!!




Thank you!


----------



## Julie Ann

I found this deal on eBay today. It's a logo lock not sure of the color. Doesn't quite look like Carmel. Not sure if I should take a chance on it. Almost seems to good to be true. http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131690875934


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I found this deal on eBay today. It's a logo lock not sure of the color. Doesn't quite look like Carmel. Not sure if I should take a chance on it. Almost seems to good to be true. http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131690875934




Wow, it looks to be in great condition! Hats a great price. It looks like the natural. It's the color I have. Lighting can be deceiving though.


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, it looks to be in great condition! Hats a great price. It looks like the natural. It's the color I have. Lighting can be deceiving though.


This bag ban is so hard. Now I'm going to rewatch that logo lock video lol!


----------



## Julie Ann

Well I think I have talked myself out of it. As much as a good deal it is. I think I'd rather have it in a different color. I don't wear brown very much, mostly black. I kinda want a bright color for summer. Lol! But what a deal that is! I wrote to the seller to post the numbers on the inside of the bag. Coin purse does come with it. But notice that key leash is black not tan like the videos on QVC.


----------



## MrsKC

Julie Ann said:


> Well I think I have talked myself out of it. As much as a good deal it is. I think I'd rather have it in a different color. I don't wear brown very much, mostly black. I kinda want a bright color for summer. Lol! But what a deal that is! I wrote to the seller to post the numbers on the inside of the bag. Coin purse does come with it. But notice that key leash is black not tan like the videos on QVC.


Wow, what a deal and looks to be in good shape !


----------



## Julie Ann

MrsKC said:


> Wow, what a deal and looks to be in good shape !


I know right!! I'm so tempted! I'm trying to justify that, that color will go with everything


----------



## MrsKC

Julie Ann said:


> I know right!! I'm so tempted! I'm trying to justify that, that color will go with everything


It is a great neutral color.....I am sure whatever you decide will be good!


----------



## Julie Ann

Julie Ann said:


> I found this deal on eBay today. It's a logo lock not sure of the color. Doesn't quite look like Carmel. Not sure if I should take a chance on it. Almost seems to good to be true. http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131690875934


Someone buy this bag before I do!! I don't need to spend anymore money. The seller posted more pics of the number on the inside of the bag.


----------



## Allieandalf

Large stanwich in black.  Always wanted one of these and I got an awesome price [emoji4].


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Allie:*  great bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## MrsKC

Allieandalf said:


> Large stanwich in black.  Always wanted one of these and I got an awesome price [emoji4].
> View attachment 3230242



Stanwich is beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> Large stanwich in black.  Always wanted one of these and I got an awesome price [emoji4].
> View attachment 3230242



Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Allieandalf said:


> Large stanwich in black.  Always wanted one of these and I got an awesome price [emoji4].
> View attachment 3230242


Very pretty bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> Large stanwich in black.  Always wanted one of these and I got an awesome price [emoji4].
> View attachment 3230242



What a pretty ebay purchase!  Congrats on getting her at a great price!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Allieandalf said:


> Large stanwich in black.  Always wanted one of these and I got an awesome price [emoji4].
> View attachment 3230242


It is very nice. Love the brown against black.


----------



## Julie Ann

Julie Ann said:


> I found this deal on eBay today. It's a logo lock not sure of the color. Doesn't quite look like Carmel. Not sure if I should take a chance on it. Almost seems to good to be true. http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131690875934


Well I ordered it.... Lol! I can't pass up a deal. I don't own a logo lock.  I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Allieandalf

Julie Ann said:


> Well I ordered it.... Lol! I can't pass up a deal. I don't own a logo lock.  I couldn't pass it up.




Congrats!  You'll love it.  I have it in oyster.


----------



## Julie Ann

Allieandalf said:


> Congrats!  You'll love it.  I have it in oyster.


Yes that is pretty. If I could have had that price in any color, I would have liked either elephant, or pink. But that natural is sort of an out of the box for me.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Well this just happened! I want to say thank you ladies for giving me the heads up about ilovedooney. I purchased these two beauties(first pebbled leather) from their eBay storefront along with another gift that I would like to rock on my "personal holiday" aka my birthday which is in 3 weeks. I hope it gets here on time [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> Well this just happened! I want to say thank you ladies for giving me the heads up about ilovedooney. I purchased these two beauties(first pebbled leather) from their eBay storefront along with another gift that I would like to rock on my "personal holiday" aka my birthday which is in 3 weeks. I hope it gets here on time [emoji4]
> View attachment 3238700



Hi MP!

I love the colors of your new beauties! I think there's a pebbled leather zip zip in my future.

Congrats! Here's hoping your special gift arrives before your birthday!


----------



## macde90

MelissaPurse said:


> Well this just happened! I want to say thank you ladies for giving me the heads up about ilovedooney. I purchased these two beauties(first pebbled leather) from their eBay storefront along with another gift that I would like to rock on my "personal holiday" aka my birthday which is in 3 weeks. I hope it gets here on time [emoji4]
> View attachment 3238700


I KEEP looking at the mustard zip zip on ILD because I really, really want it and the price is great. But when I try it on in the store, I don't like the way it looks on me. Almost like a little kid playing at dress up. I can't wait to see yours when you get it.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> Well this just happened! I want to say thank you ladies for giving me the heads up about ilovedooney. I purchased these two beauties(first pebbled leather) from their eBay storefront along with another gift that I would like to rock on my "personal holiday" aka my birthday which is in 3 weeks. I hope it gets here on time [emoji4]
> View attachment 3238700


I love my Little Kendall bags! I have the Aubergine as well as my green. Congratulations!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Little Kendall bags! I have the Aubergine as well as my green. Congratulations!




Ugggh now I'm even more excited&#129303;&#129303;. I am definitely a purple girl.  Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## MelissaPurse

macde90 said:


> I KEEP looking at the mustard zip zip on ILD because I really, really want it and the price is great. But when I try it on in the store, I don't like the way it looks on me. Almost like a little kid playing at dress up. I can't wait to see yours when you get it.




The mustard color is yummy[emoji4] I went to my local belk and tried it on and loved the weight. So finally made decision to make the purchase via ilovedooney of course and save $100...totally winning[emoji385]


----------



## MelissaPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MP!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors of your new beauties! I think there's a pebbled leather zip zip in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Here's hoping your special gift arrives before your birthday!




Thank you! I realized I loved this silhouette since I have been rocking the mess out of my faux leather black on black hardware Aldo zip zip satchel bag. So I just had to add a Dooney quality to my tiny collection.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Well this just happened! I want to say thank you ladies for giving me the heads up about ilovedooney. I purchased these two beauties(first pebbled leather) from their eBay storefront along with another gift that I would like to rock on my "personal holiday" aka my birthday which is in 3 weeks. I hope it gets here on time [emoji4]
> View attachment 3238700


Beautiful choices! I was eyeing that mini Kendall myself, but I already have another shoulder bag in that color! I love the pebbled leather ZipZip in mustard too. So pretty! Enjoy your birthday haul!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> Well I ordered it.... Lol! I can't pass up a deal. I don't own a logo lock.  I couldn't pass it up.


Congrats Julie Ann! That's a great price and it looks so nice in that color! Hope it's a good one! Please post pics when you get her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Little Kendall bags! I have the Aubergine as well as my green. Congratulations!


Beautiful photo TM!


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Well this just happened! I want to say thank you ladies for giving me the heads up about ilovedooney. I purchased these two beauties(first pebbled leather) from their eBay storefront along with another gift that I would like to rock on my "personal holiday" aka my birthday which is in 3 weeks. I hope it gets here on time [emoji4]
> View attachment 3238700




Congrats Melissa! Pretty colors! I am a little obsessed with the mini Kendall now I think. I saw a woman carrying a caramel one on Sunday at the hockey rink. It looked so good on her! I have the little Montecito but it's a little stiff. Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Melissa! Pretty colors! I am a little obsessed with the mini Kendall now I think. I saw a woman carrying a caramel one on Sunday at the hockey rink. It looked so good on her! I have the little Montecito but it's a little stiff. Enjoy your new beauties!




Oh really!? &#128578;Can you share a pic I was drooling over their grey & burgundy options but tried googling to see what it looks like in real life instead of the color saturated photoshop pics they have.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]



Hi HBH!

$100? She's beautiful! Congrats on getting such a great deal on a beautiful bag!


----------



## handbaghuntress

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi HBH!
> 
> 
> 
> $100? She's beautiful! Congrats on getting such a great deal on a beautiful bag!




Thank you! The seller obviously didn't know what a gem she had. She had it listed as lipstick pink lol. I was so happy to get it since this color is nearly impossible to find now. Even though the north east just got hit with our first big snow, I wanna load her up and use her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbaghuntress said:


> Thank you! The seller obviously didn't know what a gem she had. She had it listed as lipstick pink lol. I was so happy to get it since this color is nearly impossible to find now. Even though the north east just got hit with our first big snow, I wanna load her up and use her!



Did you hear that? It was your Flo saying, "Leave me at home where it's dry and warm!" 

Safe travels in the snow today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]



WHOA!!   What a beauty, HBH!   You stole that one, girl!   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## handbaghuntress

RuedeNesle said:


> Did you hear that? It was your Flo saying, "Leave me at home where it's dry and warm!"
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels in the snow today!




Yeah I won't take her out in the snow but that won't stop me from carrying her around the house lol


----------



## handbaghuntress

MiaBorsa said:


> WHOA!!   What a beauty, HBH!   You stole that one, girl!   Enjoy your new bag.




Thank you, I couldn't believe it!


----------



## MelissaPurse

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]




What?!?[emoji15] you are winning![emoji4] very gorgeous , congrats


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HH:*  what a treasure.  Enjoy your new Flo.


----------



## Trudysmom

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]




Beautiful handbag!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thats a beautiful bag! Enjoy that pretty!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]




Shut the front door!!!!! That's a great buy. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]


Wow! Gorgeous Color Flo and Amazing price! Winner, congrats!


----------



## MelissaPurse

My birthday bag arrived yesterday from my eBay winning bid of $60. I know it's an old style but I'm new to Dooney and designer bags in general. It's going to be perfect with my attire in 2 weeks, some red pumps and leather pants , oh can't wait. So this is my 4th Dooney purchase and third bag. The last one was a natural color florentine stanwich which I gifted to my sister so I'm still on a hunt for a replacement.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3240887
> 
> My birthday bag arrived yesterday from my eBay winning bid of $60. I know it's an old style but I'm new to Dooney and designer bags in general. It's going to be perfect with my attire in 2 weeks, some red pumps and leather pants , oh can't wait. So this is my 4th Dooney purchase and third bag. The last one was a natural color florentine stanwich which I gifted to my sister so I'm still on a hunt for a replacement.



Hi MP!

I'm not new to Dooney but there are several bags I passed on, gifted or sold, and now I realize I want or miss them. I've been spending a lot of time on ebay hoping to find discontinued classics.  This bag is one of them! When I was searching for my nylon zebra tote I saw a couple of satchels like this and I was very tempted to get them also. I never thought I'd have a chance of getting a beauty like this with a winning bid of $60! What a great price!

Congrats on your new beauty and your growing collection! Don't be surprised if I post an ebay find like this one day! 

Happy Birthday!resents


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3240887
> 
> My birthday bag arrived yesterday from my eBay winning bid of $60. I know it's an old style but I'm new to Dooney and designer bags in general. It's going to be perfect with my attire in 2 weeks, some red pumps and leather pants , oh can't wait. So this is my 4th Dooney purchase and third bag. The last one was a natural color florentine stanwich which I gifted to my sister so I'm still on a hunt for a replacement.



She's a beauty, MP!   I own that one, except with the saddle colored trim.  It's a darling bag.   Happy birthday to you!!  artyhat:


----------



## MelissaPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MP!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not new to Dooney but there are several bags I passed on, gifted or sold, and now I realize I want or miss them. I've been spending a lot of time on ebay hoping to find discontinued classics.  This bag is one of them! When I was searching for my nylon zebra tote I saw a couple of satchels like this and I was very tempted to get them also. I never thought I'd have a chance of getting a beauty like this with a winning bid of $60! What a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty and your growing collection! Don't be surprised if I post an ebay find like this one day!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!resents




Thank you RN[emoji7] I see how this can become addicting. The smell of the leather is heaven and I also notice the material difference in the key keeper. Leather as oppose to the nylon with the newer styles.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, MP!   I own that one, except with the saddle colored trim.  It's a darling bag.   Happy birthday to you!!  artyhat:




Thank you! Will definitely be styling on my birthday in two weeks.&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you RN[emoji7] I see how this can become addicting. The smell of the leather is heaven and I also notice the material difference in the key keeper. Leather as oppose to the nylon with the newer styles.



Girl, do not get me started on the key leash!   It was a sore spot for a while.  (I'm almost ready to let it go.  ) Dooney said they switched to nylon because the leather leashes were tearing apart. That has never happened to any of my bags or the bags of anyone I know. I think it's just an excuse to save money. I heard Sue Clifton say once that the old leather leashes were just left over pieces of leather which is why they allegedly break.  Then they should use leather pieces specifically cut for a leash.  But I'd be happy with a D ring instead of a leash too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, do not get me started on the key leash!   It was a sore spot for a while.  (I'm almost ready to let it go.  ) Dooney said they switched to nylon because the leather leashes were tearing apart. That has never happened to any of my bags or the bags of anyone I know. I think it's just an excuse to save money. I heard Sue Clifton say once that the old leather leashes were just left over pieces of leather which is why they allegedly break.  Then they should use leather pieces specifically cut for a leash.  *But I'd be happy with a D ring instead of a leash too*.



A D-ring is a great idea.   That has always been my beef with Coach...NO key keeper of any sort.


----------



## MelissaPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, do not get me started on the key leash!   It was a sore spot for a while.  (I'm almost ready to let it go.  ) Dooney said they switched to nylon because the leather leashes were tearing apart. That has never happened to any of my bags or the bags of anyone I know. I think it's just an excuse to save money. I heard Sue Clifton say once that the old leather leashes were just left over pieces of leather which is why they allegedly break.  Then they should use leather pieces specifically cut for a leash.  But I'd be happy with a D ring instead of a leash too.




Of course it always comes down to saving money[emoji30]. At least the rest of the bag quality is still on point. I'm definitely a Dooneynista. Checked out my Michael Kors and Coach outlet and the leather smell does not compare to my few pieces of Dooney that I own. My tjmaxx is flooded with MK, coach and Kate spade Uggh wish I had a Dooney outlet nearby.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> A D-ring is a great idea.   That has always been my beef with Coach...NO key keeper of any sort.



Coach used to have a D ring and they stop puttng them in their bags. I gifted a Coach bag before I moved and almost bought it again on ebay because it has a D ring. (I gifted it because I never carried it! I need to stay off ebay! )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Dooney key leash is far superior to the one that is in my MK handbags.   The Dooney one is longer and the clip is bigger and the release is in a better position.   I have trouble using the one in the MK bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  congrats on the Dooney leather zebra satchel.  I think I have the same one,  mine was bought years ago.  I used it a lot... with black, grey, white, red outfits.  Never with other colors,  but it was a perfect accent to many of my outfits.  A real style statement.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3240041
> 
> Small florentine satchel in violet! $100 buy it now!!!! I can't even believe it, great like new condition [emoji7]





MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3240887
> 
> My birthday bag arrived yesterday from my eBay winning bid of $60. I know it's an old style but I'm new to Dooney and designer bags in general. It's going to be perfect with my attire in 2 weeks, some red pumps and leather pants , oh can't wait. So this is my 4th Dooney purchase and third bag. The last one was a natural color florentine stanwich which I gifted to my sister so I'm still on a hunt for a replacement.




Amazing deals ladies and gorgeous bags. Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Dooney key leash is far superior to the one that is in my MK handbags.   The Dooney one is longer and the clip is bigger and the release is in a better position.   I have trouble using the one in the MK bags.



Mornin' LJ! 

I have to agree you on the clip being bigger. I know it because in my Dooney bags I can hook my sister's keys easily on the bottom part of the clip (round part), and attach my coin purse to the hook (clasp?).  I can't hook my sister's keys on the round part of the MK clip because it's too small and the lobster claw hook of her key chain won't fit.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> *Of course it always comes down to saving money. At least the rest of the bag quality is still on point. *I'm definitely a Dooneynista. Checked out my Michael Kors and Coach outlet and the leather smell does not compare to my few pieces of Dooney that I own. My tjmaxx is flooded with MK, coach and Kate spade Uggh wish I had a Dooney outlet nearby.



I completely agree! I still love my Dooney bags!


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3240887
> 
> My birthday bag arrived yesterday from my eBay winning bid of $60. I know it's an old style but I'm new to Dooney and designer bags in general. It's going to be perfect with my attire in 2 weeks, some red pumps and leather pants , oh can't wait. So this is my 4th Dooney purchase and third bag. The last one was a natural color florentine stanwich which I gifted to my sister so I'm still on a hunt for a replacement.



Awesome score!
This is a gorgeous bag! It's one of the first Dooneys I got. Love the red trim with the black and white zebra. Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Twoboyz

I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]

Claremont Satchel in the Tan. 




I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350




It is beautiful, TB!  Good shopping.  The Claremont seems to take colors so beautifully.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> It is beautiful, TB!  Good shopping.  The Claremont seems to take colors so beautifully.




Thanks Suz! I think so too. This color of tan is my favorite shade.


----------



## Chanticleer

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350




Congrats!  That is one classy looking bag!  Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Chanticleer said:


> Congrats!  That is one classy looking bag!  Love it!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350



Wow, she looks new, TB!   Congrats.   I have to say, that lining is one of my favorites.  It just looks so happy in there.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she looks new, TB!   Congrats.   I have to say, that lining is one of my favorites.  It just looks so happy in there.




Thanks Sarah! There's a low budget party going on in there because there  are no funds in my wallet! Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! There's a low budget party going on in there because there  are no funds in my wallet! Lol!



Girl, I hear you.   Windows, taxes, car insurance...  my bank account is saying "WTH???"     My wallet would be shocked to see "folding money."   Haha.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350




So beautiful TB! I literally just tried this on in Boudreaux. I don't think the strap is adjustable if I'm not mistaken. BUT... Now that I have a leather punch... Hummm. I was a little hesitant about the colorful interior too but my Dover tote has that interior and I'm still not sure about it but I agree, it looks nice with the neutral bag. Enjoy GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350


I love this color TB. The colorful interior reminds me of a pinata. I think it's pretty neat. I have admired this bag so many times but other fish to fry so to speak. I would not mind getting one at some point. I also thought it was too big until I held one and thought it was actually a nice size. Opens up wide, easy access. It's a pretty satchel.

So my question for you will be, once you use it, does the zipper go wonky when you use the shoulder strap....does the zipper stay straight when bag is loaded on the shoulder? Some bags (samba, campbell) have extra trim reinforcement that keep the zipper straight. I have a satchel that goes so crooked, it drives me crazy because I always have to set it down to open it. Curious what your thoughts are on that.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350



Wow,like this beauty and the deal,enjoy.I love Claremont leather too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I hear you.   Windows, taxes, car insurance...  my bank account is saying "WTH???"     My wallet would be shocked to see "folding money."   Haha.




[emoji23] or [emoji24]. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful TB! I literally just tried this on in Boudreaux. I don't think the strap is adjustable if I'm not mistaken. BUT... Now that I have a leather punch... Hummm. I was a little hesitant about the colorful interior too but my Dover tote has that interior and I'm still not sure about it but I agree, it looks nice with the neutral bag. Enjoy GF!




Thanks Pcan! The Bordeaux is the color I was loving, but I think I have fulfilled my Bordeaux quota. The strap has the removable section which I love because it makes a great shoulder bag when it's shortened. That's the way I'm carrying it. I wish all Dooneys came with that strap. 



YankeeDooney said:


> I love this color TB. The colorful interior reminds me of a pinata. I think it's pretty neat. I have admired this bag so many times but other fish to fry so to speak. I would not mind getting one at some point. I also thought it was too big until I held one and thought it was actually a nice size. Opens up wide, easy access. It's a pretty satchel.
> 
> So my question for you will be, once you use it, does the zipper go wonky when you use the shoulder strap....does the zipper stay straight when bag is loaded on the shoulder? Some bags (samba, campbell) have extra trim reinforcement that keep the zipper straight. I have a satchel that goes so crooked, it drives me crazy because I always have to set it down to open it. Curious what your thoughts are on that.




Thanks YD! I am really surprised at how much I'm loving this bag and why did I wait so long? It still could be a tad smaller, but it's okay. The zipper goes a little wavy when it's overstuffed, like most domed satchels do. It also has a little wave when held by the strap, but it's a little too structures for the sides to pull up and buckle. I'll take a picture. 



rubylovesdooney said:


> Wow,like this beauty and the deal,enjoy.I love Claremont leather too.




Thanks Ruby!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is what it looks like. I don't have much weight in it at the moment.  This doesn't bother me though. I hope this helps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is what it looks like. I don't have much weight in it at the moment.  This doesn't bother me though. I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 3294917




That's not bad at all. I think it's just the nature of Domed Satchels. Most all of mine do it and it doesn't bother me either. I guess cause I rarely carry satchels on the shoulder. She's beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I have a recent great EBay find! I have steered away from this bag for so long because I thought it was too big. It is big...but everything else about this bag screams YES! I am in love. This was pre owned, but it is in perfect condition and it looked virtually unused. The handles and leather have softened which I really like. I have a newfound love for the Claremont collection.  I won this auction for $125 and free shipping. [emoji4][emoji106][emoji322]
> 
> Claremont Satchel in the Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3294348
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like the colorful lining, but with the neutral exterior it is so fun!
> 
> View attachment 3294350




Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here is what it looks like. I don't have much weight in it at the moment.  This doesn't bother me though. I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 3294917


Thanks TB! You are good. The wave in the zipper is not too bad. The bag is so pretty. Geesh, I love that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's not bad at all. I think it's just the nature of Domed Satchels. Most all of mine do it and it doesn't bother me either. I guess cause I rarely carry satchels on the shoulder. She's beautiful!




Thanks Pcan! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats! What a beauty!




Thanks NAC! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TB! You are good. The wave in the zipper is not too bad. The bag is so pretty. Geesh, I love that color!




You're welcome YD. This color is so serene. It's like a cafe at lait...so creamy.


----------



## designer1

Found this Kendall ( new with tags) in peanut brittle for $ 119. It's my first Dooney , I'm anxious for it to arrive!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*designer:*  great buy on a great bag.  Hope you love it when it arrives.


----------



## MiaBorsa

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3299203
> 
> Found this Kendall ( new with tags) in peanut brittle for $ 119. It's my first Dooney , I'm anxious for it to arrive!



Wow, what a deal!   Congrats, she's a beauty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3299203
> 
> Found this Kendall ( new with tags) in peanut brittle for $ 119. It's my first Dooney , I'm anxious for it to arrive!




Oh, how exciting! She's beautiful. Love the Kendall. What a perfect first Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3299203
> 
> Found this Kendall ( new with tags) in peanut brittle for $ 119. It's my first Dooney , I'm anxious for it to arrive!




So pretty and such a great deal. Congrats! I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Maltoo

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3299203
> 
> Found this Kendall ( new with tags) in peanut brittle for $ 119. It's my first Dooney , I'm anxious for it to arrive!



Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm not an animal print kind of girl and this pattern is way out of my element. 

Blah, blah and blah Pcan... well, I'll be...Iook at me now) 

After being recently inspired and wanting to add something different to my collection, I picked up this beauty. She's in pristine, new condition, no transfer, fading, corners are perfect and I got a decent deal. She even has a leather key keeper, which I'm one of the few that's not a fan of it. Something to add to my love of black and white!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not an animal print kind of girl and this pattern is way out of my element.
> 
> Blah, blah and blah Pcan... well, I'll be...Iook at me now)
> 
> After being recently inspired and wanting to add something different to my collection, I picked up this beauty. She's in pristine, new condition, no transfer, fading, corners are perfect and I got a decent deal. She even has a leather key keeper, which I'm one of the few that's not a fan of it. Something to add to my love of black and white!
> 
> View attachment 3302935
> 
> View attachment 3302936


Never say never, right girlie? It looks good Pcan. Nice coloring....pretty bag.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not an animal print kind of girl and this pattern is way out of my element.
> 
> Blah, blah and blah Pcan... well, I'll be...Iook at me now)
> 
> After being recently inspired and wanting to add something different to my collection, I picked up this beauty. She's in pristine, new condition, no transfer, fading, corners are perfect and I got a decent deal. She even has a leather key keeper, which I'm one of the few that's not a fan of it. Something to add to my love of black and white!
> 
> View attachment 3302935
> 
> View attachment 3302936



Wild! You should pair this up with a red outfit. Snazzy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Wild! You should pair this up with a red outfit. Snazzy!




Thanks girlfriend!

Hummm... That does sound snazzy! I'll have to see what I can come up with. Not a lot of red in my closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not an animal print kind of girl and this pattern is way out of my element.
> 
> Blah, blah and blah Pcan... well, I'll be...Iook at me now)
> 
> After being recently inspired and wanting to add something different to my collection, I picked up this beauty. She's in pristine, new condition, no transfer, fading, corners are perfect and I got a decent deal. She even has a leather key keeper, which I'm one of the few that's not a fan of it. Something to add to my love of black and white!
> 
> View attachment 3302935
> 
> View attachment 3302936



   Never say never, GF!!    I love that bag and I used to own one about 5 or 6 years ago.   I gave it to my oldest daughter so who knows where it is today.   

This was my bag when it was fresh from Dillard's clearance sale...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Never say never, GF!!    I love that bag and I used to own one about 5 or 6 years ago.   I gave it to my oldest daughter so who knows where it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my bag when it was fresh from Dillard's clearance sale...




Lol...

Oh wow!!! That's beautiful. Love that color combo. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  almost twins.   I have that handbag with the red handles.  Love it with black or white outfits.  Enjoy your new handbag.  I have to dig mine out of the closet.  I used it a lot,  but not recently.


----------



## BlazenHsss

There is an amazing looking small Bordeaux Florentine Satchel on but it now ebay for an acceptable price if anyone is looking.  I'd nab it if I want on a bag ban about to go on vacation and buy a house......just going to put this right here!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not an animal print kind of girl and this pattern is way out of my element.
> 
> Blah, blah and blah Pcan... well, I'll be...Iook at me now)
> 
> After being recently inspired and wanting to add something different to my collection, I picked up this beauty. She's in pristine, new condition, no transfer, fading, corners are perfect and I got a decent deal. She even has a leather key keeper, which I'm one of the few that's not a fan of it. Something to add to my love of black and white!
> 
> View attachment 3302935
> 
> View attachment 3302936




I love it! Congrats on stepping out of the box and finding this beauty.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Never say never, GF!!    I love that bag and I used to own one about 5 or 6 years ago.   I gave it to my oldest daughter so who knows where it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my bag when it was fresh from Dillard's clearance sale...




Nice with the red trim too. Love the little matching wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...
> 
> Oh wow!!! That's beautiful. Love that color combo. Thanks so much for posting!


  Thanks P.  Wish I still had her, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Nice with the red trim too. Love the little matching wallet.


  Thanks TB!   Actually the trim is saddle color, but red is gorgeous too.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not an animal print kind of girl and this pattern is way out of my element.
> 
> Blah, blah and blah Pcan... well, I'll be...Iook at me now)
> 
> After being recently inspired and wanting to add something different to my collection, I picked up this beauty. She's in pristine, new condition, no transfer, fading, corners are perfect and I got a decent deal. She even has a leather key keeper, which I'm one of the few that's not a fan of it. Something to add to my love of black and white!
> 
> View attachment 3302935
> 
> View attachment 3302936



Awesome find GF! congrats!
I too have this bag, but the same as LJ, the one with red trim.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Has anyone ever been charged sales tax when ordering from eBay?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever been charged sales tax when ordering from eBay?



Nope.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It may depend upon the state that you live in and the laws there.  For example, in some states,  if the vendor has a physical presence in the state they must collect sales tax.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> It may depend upon the state that you live in and the laws there.  For example, in some states,  if the vendor has a physical presence in the state they must collect sales tax.




Yeah, that's what the vendor said. That sucks. It raised the bag up by $12. Thank you for responding.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Excited to receive this on Monday... Miss Clayton in Moss. This is the sellers photo. I have a Small Flo Satchel in this color but wanted this big mama! I think I want one more color (or 2) then I'm done with this collection. Official reveal next week


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Excited to receive this on Monday... Miss Clayton in Moss. I have a Small Flo Satchel in this color but wanted this big mama! I think I want one more color (or 2) then I'm done with this collection.
> 
> View attachment 3317772




I saw this one and thought of you I remember you had it in the small Flo &#129303; can't wait to see you rock it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I saw this one and thought of you I remember you had it in the small Flo &#129303; can't wait to see you rock it




Yeah, this is a rare color in this bag, so thought I'd pick it up. Plus, I don't reach for the small much because it's a little too small for me at times. Reveal next week.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, this is a rare color in this bag, so thought I'd pick it up. Plus, I don't reach for the small much because it's a little too small for me at times. Reveal next week.




I'm so tempted by their natural[emoji30]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm so tempted by their natural[emoji30]




Lol... I saw that one too. It has a few Knicks on it that I wasn't sure about on that color. They look pretty deep and don't know if they will buff out nice. My friend was gonna get it but was nervous about it. That color is always available, so she decided to wait for one that didn't have as many Knicks. I've seen some near perfect ones for a great price. I guess if you don't like it, you can return.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  love your new Moss Clayton.  You need to do a family pic of your Clayton clan.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  love your new Moss Clayton.  You need to do a family pic of your Clayton clan.




Thank you girlfriend... I will once I receive this one. Thinking about one more but will see. It's funny because I saw a Q video the other day that I commented on about a year ago and said I want one I every color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Picked up a Violet Clayton! Now I'm hoping to run across a TMoro Brown and possibly a Marine Blue and I think I will be satisfied with my Clayton girls. 

Melissa Purse had me on the Orange but decided to be happy with my Orange Chelsea and go for this one instead, especially since I hadn't carried the Chelsea for almost 2 years. [emoji57]. May pull her out tomorrow though. 

Official reveal later!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up a Violet Clayton! Now I'm hoping to run across a TMoro Brown and possibly a Marine Blue and I think I will be satisfied with my Clayton girls.
> 
> Melissa Purse had me on the Orange but decided to be happy with my Orange Chelsea and go for this one instead, especially since I hadn't carried the Chelsea for almost 2 years. [emoji57]. May pull her out tomorrow though.
> 
> Official reveal later!
> 
> View attachment 3326941



GORGEOUS color!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up a Violet Clayton! Now I'm hoping to run across a TMoro Brown and possibly a Marine Blue and I think I will be satisfied with my Clayton girls.
> 
> Melissa Purse had me on the Orange but decided to be happy with my Orange Chelsea and go for this one instead, especially since I hadn't carried the Chelsea for almost 2 years. [emoji57]. May pull her out tomorrow though.
> 
> Official reveal later!
> 
> View attachment 3326941




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] that Violet [emoji5]&#65039; uggghhhh


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up a Violet Clayton! Now I'm hoping to run across a TMoro Brown and possibly a Marine Blue and I think I will be satisfied with my Clayton girls.
> 
> Melissa Purse had me on the Orange but decided to be happy with my Orange Chelsea and go for this one instead, especially since I hadn't carried the Chelsea for almost 2 years. [emoji57]. May pull her out tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> Official reveal later!
> 
> View attachment 3326941




*PCAN*: your new violet Clayton is stunning.  Enjoy all your Clayton family.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up a Violet Clayton! Now I'm hoping to run across a TMoro Brown and possibly a Marine Blue and I think I will be satisfied with my Clayton girls.
> 
> Melissa Purse had me on the Orange but decided to be happy with my Orange Chelsea and go for this one instead, especially since I hadn't carried the Chelsea for almost 2 years. [emoji57]. May pull her out tomorrow though.
> 
> Official reveal later!
> 
> View attachment 3326941



Another beauty!   Congrats, GF.


----------



## MelissaPurse

My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  she's a beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3333063
> 
> My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,



Holy cow, she's gorgeous!!    Congrats MP!


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3333063
> 
> My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,



Wow, what a great deal!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3333063
> 
> My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,




Beautiful... Congrats girlfriend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3333063
> 
> My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,


Wow, another great find MP! I think it is official now. You are addicted to Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever been charged sales tax when ordering from eBay?




I don't think I ever have.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Excited to receive this on Monday... Miss Clayton in Moss. This is the sellers photo. I have a Small Flo Satchel in this color but wanted this big mama! I think I want one more color (or 2) then I'm done with this collection. Official reveal next week
> 
> View attachment 3317772







PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up a Violet Clayton! Now I'm hoping to run across a TMoro Brown and possibly a Marine Blue and I think I will be satisfied with my Clayton girls.
> 
> Melissa Purse had me on the Orange but decided to be happy with my Orange Chelsea and go for this one instead, especially since I hadn't carried the Chelsea for almost 2 years. [emoji57]. May pull her out tomorrow though.
> 
> Official reveal later!
> 
> View attachment 3326941




Gorgeous! The Clayton family keeps growing. [emoji4] 



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3333063
> 
> My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,




Wow, congrats on that deal! It's in beautiful condition. [emoji4]


----------



## MelissaPurse

Thanks ladies[emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Picked up this Taupe Large Chevron Gabriella last weekend. I've been wanting this bag ever since Dooney screwed up a year or so ago and sold it for $15... Yes $15. Got one new with tags for a great price. 

I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone a bit for Spring/Summer.


----------



## aerinha

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3333063
> 
> My first Kingston Hobo[emoji4]. I don't own a natural color and got this for $130 with the wrapping still on the shoulder strap. She just needed some buffing and conditioning, can't wait to carry her,



What did you condition her with?  The result is stunning!


----------

